# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Πεθερά με διπολική διαταραχή

## Flower16

Καλημέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας. Είμαι παντρεμένη 1 χρόνο και με τον άντρα μου μαζί είμαστε συνολικά 5 χρόνια. Από την αρχή γνώριζα ότι η μητέρα του είναι ένα άτομο
το οποίο έχει την πάθηση όπως δηλώνει και το χαρτί του ψυχιατρείου ''Διπολική διαταραχή με τάσεις σχιζοφρένειας". Εγώ θέλοντας να κάνω τον άντρα μου να νιώσει καλά και αγαπώντας απίστευτα αυτόν του είχα πεί μαζί θα το δουλέψουμε μην αγχώνεσαι και στεναχωριέσαι. Σημειωτέον εμείς κατοικούμε στην Αθήνα ενώ η πεθερά μου σε κομμώπολη της Κορινθίας και ο κουνιάδος μου στην Αργολίδα. Αρχικά ξεκινήσαμε να πηγαίνουμε Σ/Κ να την βλέπουμε και όποτε είχαμε άδειες όμως προσπαθώντας να την βοηθήσω είτε αυτό ήταν δουλειές του σπιτιού είτε ψυχολογικά (πηγαίνοντας της δ΄ψρα, φτιάχνοντας κάποιο γλυκό, μιλώντας της ωραία κτλ.) εκείνη δεν το δεχόταν δεν το ελάμβανε θετικά (εκτός από τα δώρα). Ένα σπίτι να βρωμάει και να ζέχνει και εγώ την μια να της κάνω τα ντουλάπια της κουζίνας, την άλλη της κουρτίνες την άλλη γενικό στο σαλόνι πιστεύοντας ότι βλέποντας καθαρό τον χώρο της θα έφτιαχνε η διάθεση της. Το αντίθετο σπροξίματα, φωνές και να με βρίζει. Η ίδια αρνείται να κάνει μπάνιο κυκλοφορεί επί μήνες μετα ίδια ρούχα και ας είναι λερωμένα. Στην προκείμενη λοιπόν πέρσυ εγώ και ο άντρας μου Χριστουγεννα παραμονές, ανήμερα γενικά όλες τις γιορτινές μέρες εργαζόμασταν και είχε λυσάξει να την φέρει σπίτι και να του εξηγώ σε παρακαλώ δουλεύουμε και οι δύο τι να την φέρεις για να κάθεται μόνη της; Η συνυφάδα μου γεννούσε εκείνη την εποχή και είχε την δικαιολογία ότι δεν μπούσε να την φιλοξενήσει. Το Πάσχα λοιπόν έχοντας αλλάξει εργασία εγώ και έχοντας 1-2 μέρες 'αδεια του λέω βεβαίως και να έρθει. Έρχεται βρώμικη στο σπίτι πήγαινε τουαλέτα έκανε ακαθαρσίες και δεν τράβαγε το καζανάκι τις μέρες που δούλευα το πρωϊ μια μέρα ήμουν στο μπάνιο και μπήκε μέσα και μου έλεγε σήκω πάνω δεν μπορώ. Γυρνούσα από την δουλειά και έβρισκα χυμένους καφέδες στους πάγκους και στα πατώματα σε όλο το σπίτι όχι στον χώρο της κουζίνας τα πιάτα μέχρι πάνω στον νεροχύτη και καθόμουν να καθαρίσω και να έρχεται πάνω από το κεφάλι μου γιατί καθαρίζεις είσαι υποχόνδρια δεν τα κάνεις σωστά έχω δει την ξαδέρφη μου στο χωριό και το κάνει αλλιώς. Να μαγειρεύω και να έρχεται πάνω από την κατσαρόλα και να αρχίζει τα ίδια. Η συνυφάδα μου είχε το μωρό και έκανε τραπέζι σε όλους της τους συγγενείς και δεν κάλεσε την πεθερά της για την πεθερά της είχε την δικαιολογία το μωρό. (παρένθεση: η συνυφάδα μου ποτέ δεν έχει δεχτεί να την φιλοξενήσει και ακόμα και στον γάμο της την είχε παρατήσει δυό μέρες μόνη της σε ξενοχδοχείο κοντά στο σπίτι της(ούτε για φαγητό δεν την κάλεσε) ενώ δεν εργάζεται και έχοντας χώρο να την φιλοξενήσει). Φτάνουμε στα φετινά Χριστούγεννα είμαι έγκυος΄λίγο πάνω από τα μέσα της εγκυμοσύνης μου, εργάζομαι και είμαι στο πρώτο έτος του μεταπτυχιακού μου. Είχα σκοπό 1-2 μέρες που θα κάτσω να κοιμηθώ και να διαβάσω και έρχεται ο άντρας μου και μου ανακοινώνει ότι θα την φέρει σπίτι. Τσακωμός μεγάλος "όχι και φέτος εγώ δεν μπορώ στην κατάσταση μου να την φροντίσω ούτε να δεχτώ την όλη ιδιοτροπία της". Και η απάντηση κερασάκι οι άλλοι δεν την θέλουν σπίτι τους άρα δεν μπορώ γιορτινές μέρες να την αφήσω μόνη της. Ένιωσα του πεταματού, τελευταίας κατηγορίας, δουλάρα. Πώς να χειριστώ την κατάσταση;Νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να καταλαβαίνει την κατάσταση την δική μου αλλά και να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## Diana1982

Γενικά,οι άνθρωποι με ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές είναι η πιο δύσκολη κατηγορία ανθρώπων....
Μπορεί κάποιος να βρει τον μπελά του χωρίς κανέναν λόγο!
Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις μιας και φαίνεται να τα πηγαίνεις καλά με τον άνδρα σου,είναι να του εξηγήσεις ότι η μητέρα του είναι ένα άτομο πολύ δύσκολο και χρειάζεται να περιορίσετε τις σχέσεις σας στο ελάχιστο!

Εξάλλου είστε πολύ τυχεροί που μένετε τόσο μακριά από την πεθερά.
Ανο συζυγος σου επιμένει ότι θέλει να βλέπει την μάνα του,μπορείς να του πεις να πηγαίνει μόνο εκείνος να την βλέπει γιατί εσύ πια και με το μωρό έχεις πολλές ασχολίες και δεν θα μπορέσεις να ανταπεξέλθεις σε αυτόν τον ρόλο.....και της μάνας και της εργαζόμενης,αλλά και της νύφης που πρέπει να καλοπιάνει μία "ιδιοτροπη" γυναίκα!

Δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να βάζεις στο σπίτι σου ανθρώπους που δεν θέλεις ακόμα και αν αυτοί είναι η μάνα του άντρα σου.....
αν του μιλήσεις με ευγενικό τρόπο θα καταλάβει μιας και ο ίδιος ξέρει τις αδυναμίες της μάνας του.

Μην υποχωρείς γιατί απλά πρέπει να φαίνεσαι σε όλους καλή!
Ειδικά σε αυτή τη φάση που πρέπει να δώσεις όλη σου την ενέργεια σε ένα μωράκι που σε χρειάζεται τόσο πολύ!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Πώς να χειριστώ την κατάσταση;Νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να καταλαβαίνει την κατάσταση την δική μου αλλά και να μπορεί να με βοηθήσει.


Φαρμακα δεν παιρνει?

Παντως αυτα ειναι χοντρα λουκια! πόσων χρονών είστε?

Συμφωνω με τη Diana! πρεπει να σκεφτεις το μωρακι σου! και να ξερεις οτι οποια ταραχη βιωνεις εσυ, περναει και στο μωρο!!

Εγω προσωπικα αν ημουν στη θεση σου θα εβρισκα εναν καποιο δικο μου λογο υγειας να επικαλεστω πχ εμετους, αδιαθεσια, κατι της εγκυμοσυνης τελος παντων, κακη διαθεση, κλπ, στο συζυγο και θα τον επειθα να μην τη φερει σπιτι. Ή στην επισκεψη σου στο γιατρο, παρτον μαζι σου να ακουσει οτι χρειαζεσαι ηρεμια και οτι ειναι ευκολο να κολλησεις καποιο μικροβιο που θα μεταδοθει στο εμβρυο...
Να του πεις επισης οτι στο σπιτι ΤΗΣ νιωθει καλυτερα γιατι ειναι στο χωρο της, οτι τα διαμερισματα στην Αθηνα ειναι σαν κλουβια και θα υποφερει χωρις τον καθαρο αερα της επαρχιας, εκει εχεις τους γνωστους της κλπ κλπ
Γενικα μην εστιαζεις στην ιδιοτροπια της αλλα στην εγκυμοσυνη σου και στο καλο της πεθερας να μεινει σπιτι της, και να την επισκεπτεται ο συζυγος οποτε μπορει...

----------


## anxious4ever

παιδια..σορρυ...καταλαβαινω το λουκι της κοπελας με το μωρακι της στη κοιλια οκ...
απλα...στενοχωριεμαι κ για την γυναικουλα που ειναι αρρωστη κ θα ναι μονη της τα χριστουγεννα..
ειναι κοινωνικος αποκλεισμος..
εγω θα ελεγα απλα στον αντρα μου, να την φερει για φιλοξενια..υπο εναν ορο.
να βρει κ μια γυναικα μαζι να ερχεται να καθαριζει μια φορα την μερα καθε απογευμα κ να πληρωθει γι αυτο.
η καποια κυρια που να την προσεχει μαζι..η οποια θα κοιμαται ομως αλλου γιατι πιθανον να ειναι κ δυσκολο να φιλοξενηθουν 2 ατομα στο σπιτι..δεν ξερω κατι τετοιο......ειναι κριμα η γυναικουλα να μεινει μναχη της επειδη χυνει χυμους κ δεν τραβαει κ το καζανακι κ οκ ..ναι ειναι δυσκολος ανθρωπος..αλλα τι να κανουμε? να την περαξουμε μοναχη της στο σπιτι της κ να μαραζωνει?ξερω γω...
κατανοω την κοπελα...για το τι περναει οταν μενει η πεθερα της σπιτι της , αλοιμονο....αλλα μηπως για λιγες μερες θα γινοταν να βρεθει μια παραλληλη βοηθεια??

----------


## Flower16

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση. Πέρνει φάρμακα πρωϊ-βράδυ και πίνει 6 φραπέ την μέρα!!!! ο κάθε ένας έχει μια κουταλιά της σούπας καφέ. Και εμετούς να έχω και ζαλάδες το θράσος είναι θράσος. Του είπα να πάει να την δεί και μου απάντησε ότι θα περιμένει να γεννήσω θα με χωρίσει και θα μου πάρει το παιδί. Λίγο αργότερα μου είπε ότι το είπε στα νεύρα του και λόγω του τσακωμού αναγκάστηκε να μου το πεί. Του εξήγησα ότι αν ντρεπόταν λίγο και έκανε μπάνιο και ερχόταν καθαρή και μου έλεγε θα κάνω τον καφέ μου και θα κάτσω να σου κάνω παρέα δεν θα έφερνα καμία αντίρηση. Ακόμα ρε παιδιά η συμπεριφορά του κουνιάδου μου με εκνευρίζει πάρα πολύ. Αμέτοχος. Νιώθω ότι δεν με υπολογίζει κανένας νιώθω σαν να είμαι εγώ που πρέπει να κάνω την "βρώμικη" δουλειά για όλους και κανένας δεν το αναγνωρίζει. Αυτή αντί να χαρεί που την φέρνει μουτρώνει. Βλέπω τηλεόραση και μου την κλείνει γιατί λέει ότι την ενοχλεί. Και προχτές όταν ο άντρας μου της είπε ότι αν έρθεις εδώ τις γιορτές να κάνεις μπάνιο του απάντησε εγώ θέλω να είμαι ανεξάρτητη, και του απάντησα αν θέλει να είναι ανεξάρτητη να κάτσει σπίτι της. Την άλλη φορά πάλι του είπε στο άσχετο θέλω να έρθω εκεί και του λέω γιατί δεν το ζητάει και στους άλλους που ποτέ δεν έχει πάει; Άσε που μόνο στο τηλέφωνο μιλάει με την άλλη νύφη της και έρχεται στο σπίτι και αρχίζει η συνυφάδα σου κάνει το ένα, το άλλο, το παπάλλο όλη την ώρα την εκθιάζει. Εμένα μου βγάζει την πίστη. Το συζήτησα εχτές με τον πατέρα μου και επειδή οι δικοί μου κατοικούν κοντά μου είπε να μαζέψω τ'απαραίτητα και να πάω να μείνω μαζί τους εκείνες της μέρες οπότε κάπως ένιωσα εκείνη την στιγμή ότι έχω ένα στήριγμα. Αλλά αυτό θα γίνεται όποτε γουστάρει θα έρχεται και θα ξεσπιτώνομαι εγώ; Εγώ του είπα του άντρα μου να πάει σε ξενοδοχείο και να έρθει για φαγητό , για καφέ και όταν την ενοχλεί η τηλεόραση και τέτοια να την πηγαίνει στο ξενοδοχείο να μουτρώνει με την ησυχία της.

----------


## Flower16

anxious4ever συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου τόσα χρόνια και πρίν παντρευτώ γιορτές αλλά και άλλες ανεξάρτητες περιόδους την έχω φιλοξενήσει και βιώνω τρομερή καταπίεση. Δεν χωράμε στο σπίτι καλά καλά. Anxious εμένα το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι όσο είμαι εγώ με τον άντρα μου είναι και ο κουνιάδος μου με την γυναίκα του και ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκαν Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα. Η πεθερά μου πρίν 2 μήνες την πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο γιατί από την απλύσιά έπαθε μόλυνση στο πρόσωπο επειδή άπλυτη μέρες βάζει κρέμες με αποτέλεσμα να δημιουργηθούν βακτήρια να κάνει πληγή με πύον και είχε γίνει το πρόσωπο της σαν καρπούζι. Οι γιατροί της είπαν να πηγαίνει στο κέντρο υγείας να της κάνουν αλλαγές και δεν πάει και είναι κοντά στο σπίτι της είπαν ξεκίνα αντιβίωση και έλα να δούμε αν πρέπει να πάρεις και άλλη και δεν πήγε και εγώ είμαι 6 μηνών έγκυος και καλούμαι να την φέρω στον χώρο μου. Δεν είναι κοινωνικός αποκλισμός αυτό λέγεται άνιση μεταχείρηση. Ακόμα και την ώρα που ντυνόμουν νύφη ήρθε και με έκανε να κλαίω στο δωμάτιο που με ντύνανε. Τώρα είμαι έγκυος και θεωρούν δεδομένο ότι εγώ πρέπει πάλι να την φορτωθώ. Πείτε μου ρε παιδιά εγώ το αργότερο 2 Απρίλη γεννάω δηλάδη το Πάσχα με κοντά ασαράντιστο παιδί θα πρέπει να την ξαναδεχτώ; Σημειοτέον δεν δέχεται να πλυθεί ούτε γυναίκα να την καθαρίζει έλεγε του άντρα μου όσες γυναίκες και να βάλεις εγώ θα τις διώχνω.

----------


## elisabet

Συμφωνώ με την anxious. Και εγώ θα προσπαθούσα να βρω μια μέση λύση όπως η βοήθεια από μια γυναίκα στο καθάρισμα κτλ.

Νομίζω οτι κακώς εστιάζεις στο τι κάνει ο κουνιάδος σου. Ο καθένας επιλέγει να είναι όπως θέλει, αυτό κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σε αφορά αλλά το τι θες να κάνεις εσύ και μόνο.

Καταλαβαίνω οτι είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να συνυπάρξεις με έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο, αλλά αν δεν τα έκανε όλα αυτά που λες, δεν θα ήταν άρρωστη! Επειδή είναι άρρωστη τα κάνει και κανείς μας δεν ξέρει πως θα καταλήξουμε και εμείς ή τι μπορεί να μας συμβεί και τότε σίγουρα δεν θα θέλαμε να μας εγκαταλείψουν οι κοντινοί μας άνθρωποι.

Η περίπτωση να πηγαίνατε εσείς για τις γιορτές στο μέρος που ζει, ώστε να μένατε σε κάποιο ξενοδοχείο ή συγγενή κι απλά να είστε κοντά της στις γιορτές, δεν παίζει καθόλου;

----------


## anxious4ever

κ μενα ο πεθερος μυο εχει παρανοικους ιδεασμους..αλλα εχω αποδεχτει το οτι ειναι αρρωστος κ τον αποδεχομαι οπως ειναι..χτυπαει κουδουνια, κανει ηλιθιες ερωτησεις, μου σπαει τα νευρα..αλλα εγω τον αποδεχομαι κ του μιαλω με χαμογελο..γιατι ειναι αρρωστος...δεν φταιει αυτος.δεν το επελεξε.
συμφωνω με ελισσαβετ..δεν σε αφορα καν τι κανει η συνυφαδα κ ο καθενας, αυτη ειναι δικη τους υποθεση..
νιωθω οτι απλα θελεις την ησυχια σου κ οκ..απο την μια σε καταλαβαινω..αλλα νιωθω οτι εισαι πολυ εχθρικη απεναντι σε ολους..αν η δικη σου η μανα ηταν ετσι τι θα εκανες?θα την πεταγες απο το παραθυρο?
κ ποσες μερες θα κατσει?5-6-7? οκ...κανε επισκεψεις στο σπιτι σου, στους δικους σου..
αν εσυ η ιδια ησουν αρρωστη θα σου αρεσε να μιλανε ετσι για εσενα???
εγω εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη κ ειμαι σαν φρικιο αυτον τον καιρο.....τι σημαινει?οτι πρεπει οι αλλοι να με πεταξουν?η να με αφησουν μονη μου?? 
εγω στη θεση σου θα εκανα υπομονη, οσον αφορα τα μικροβια θα εβρισκα δελεαστικους τροπους να την κανω μπανιο...θα την φροντιζα με αγαπη κ ας μου φεροταν ασχημα...
γαιτι πολυ απλα ειναι ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ. κ δεν ειναι επιλογη της η συμπεριφορα της..
ποτε δεν εχω πει στον αντρα μου να μην ερθει ο πατερας του σπιτι οσο εκνευριστικος κ αν ειναι...
μια μερα κυνηγαγε κοσμο στην πλατεια με μαχαιρι..τον ακουμε κ τον αποδεχομαστε με αγαπη.προφανως η πεθερα σου εχει αντιληφθει οτι δεν την θελεις κιολας κ μαλλον φαινεται κ στο προσωπο σου η απεχθεια σου, ολα αυτα τα αντιλαμβανεται ενας ανθρωπος κ ας ειναι αρρωστος....κ προφανως γι αυτο εχει κ πολυ ασχημη συμπεριφορα προς εσενα..θεωρω γενικως οτι "it takes two to tango"...

----------


## anxious4ever

k κατι αλλο που σκεφτηκα...εχω ξαδερφο οπου η μανα του χεζεται πανω της...το παιδι την φροντιζει, την αλλαζει κ την πλενει...καποιες φορες αυτη αντιστεκεται κ αναγκαζεται να μενει με το σκατο στον πωπο της για πολλες ωρες...θεωρω οτι χρειαζεται σθενος κ μεγαλοκαρδια ολη αυτο το εργο..
οταν εσυ γερασεις κ μπορει να κατουριεσαι επανω σου, τι θα απογινεις?θα σε πεταξουν σε ενα γηροκομειο κ τελος? η μανα μου ειναι 75 χρονων γριουλα..κανει μπανιο 1 φορα τν εβδομδα...δεν την ανακγασα ποτε να κανει παραπανω μπανιο...γιατι ειναι γριουλα..εχει αρχισει κ λεει μαλακιες,ξεχναει κ μου σπαει τα νευρα..οταν ερχεται σπιτι μου με πρηζει για τα παντα!! οταν λεμε για τα παντα!! δεν παει ο νους σου..ομως λεω...απο μεσα μου...απλα χαμογελα..κ γω ετσι θα γινω...μπορει κ χειροτερη.. μπορει κ γω να χεζομαι πανω μου..δεν θα μου αρεσε να μιλανε ετσι για μενα.
κ αυτη ακομα περισσοτερο εχει δικαιολογια..ειναι αρρωστη..κ εναι λυπηρο..εγω στη θεση σου απλα, θα λυπομουν κ θα εκανα τα στραβα ματια...εσυ απλα την διωχνεις..δεν προκειται να παθεις κατι απο τα μικροβια της, αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, εχω σκυλια κ ξερω τι παει να πει μικροβιο..μπορεις απλα να συμπαρασταθεις στο δραμα που ζει ο αντρας σου, βλεποντας ετσι την μανα του κ να τους αγκαλιασεις κ τους δυο με αγαπη.

----------


## Mara.Z

Noμιζω η Flower δεν ειναι επιθετικη, απλα νιωθει οτι παραβιαζονται τα ορια της. 
Και στο κατω κατω της γραφης, εγκυος, δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενη να παριστανει τη μητερα Τερεζα για μια πεθερα που δεν της προσφερε ποτε τιποτα. 
Δηλαδη τι? να χαλασει την ψυχολογια της και το σπιτικο της χριστουγεννιατικα για να φτιαξει το κεφι της πεθερας??
Και αφου εχει η πεθερα κι αλλο παιδι, το σωστο ειναι να τη μοιραζεστε και να συνεννοηστε μεταξυ σας. Τι σημαινει δεν την θελουν οι αλλοι?

Anxious, δεν εχουν ολοι τα ιδια ορια ουτε τις ιδιες αντοχες...Εσυ μπορει να εχεις καποιες γνωσεις παραπανω, καποιες αντοχες παραπανω λογω των βιωματων σου, λιγη περισσοτερη κατανοηση.... δεν σημαινει οτι εχουν ολοι ή οτι ολοι μπορουν να σηκωσουν τετοιο φορτιο... Καποιος που εχει ζησει νορμαλ, του φαινονται κολαση ολα αυτα...

----------


## Jackie

Συμφωνώ με Diana και Mara.
Παιδιά, η κοπέλα είναι έγκυος! Από μόνη της είναι μια ιδιαίτερη κατάσταση. Οι ορμόνες της κάνουν πάρτι κάθε ώρα!
Μετά τη γέννα, συνήθως ακολουθούν και τα επιλόχεια ψυχολογικά προβλήματα! Εκεί να δεις γλέντια..
Πιστεύω πως το πρώτο της καθήκον είναι το μωρό! ΟΛΑ τ' άλλα έπονται. Και αν δεν είναι καλά η μητέρα (του βρέφους εννοώ), άστα να πάνε..
Η ίδια θέλει στήριξη, όχι να στηρίζει την πεθερά ή οποιονδήποτε έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## Flower16

Ωραία εγώ επιλέγω ότι είμαι έγκυος και δεν μπορώ αυτή την χρονική περίοδο να εξυπηρετήσω τον εαυτό μου και δεν μπορώ να εξυπηρετήσω κάποιον άλλον. Εστιάζω στον κουνιάδο μου γιατί πάει και τον χαρτζιλικώνει η πεθερά μου. Και γιατί όλη την ώρα η πεθερά μου τους παρουσιάζει οτι είναι το τέλειο ζευγάρι. Με την λογική αν το πάρεις επειδή εμείς της βρωμάμε και της ξυνίζουμε έπρεπε εκεί να θέλει να πάει και όχι να την πέρνουμε εμείς να την περιποιούμαστε και να μας λέει ότι δεν της αρέσει κιόλας και ότι οι άλλοι θα το έκαναν καλύτερα. Παιδιά τότε που την παρκάρανε οι άλλοι στο ξενοδοχείο δεν είπε τίποτα τσιμουδιά ούτε παραπονέθηκε ούτε τίποτα της είχαν πεί για έναν ύπνο και τρείς μέρες ήταν κλεισμένη στο δωμάτιο ούτε καν βγήκε έξω. Και πήγα εγώ ως φιλότιμη και την πήρα λίγο βόλτα έξω ακριβώς γιατι την λυπήθηκα. Όσο αφορά να μείνουμε σε ξενοδοχείο άκου και το άλλο την τελευταία φορά΄που πήγα εγώ ήταν πριν 2 μήνες θα πηγαίναμε με τον άντρα μου θα κάναμε τα ψώνια του μήνα για να έχει να φάει θα την βλέπαμε και θα πηγαίναμε να κοιμηθούμε σε ξενοδοχείο και την άλλη μέρα να γυρίσουμε. Πάμε την βλέπουμε της τακτοποιούμε και τα πράγματα στο ψυγείο και στα ντουλάπια. Με βλέπει φόραγα σκούρη αθλητική φόρμα και αρχίζει αν φοράς σκούρα θα γεννηθεί το παιδί σου με πρόβλημα. Έφυγα πήγα πιο πέρα και δεν της έδωσα σημασία . ***Ξαφνικά ο άντρας μου νύσταξε και μου είπε που να χαλάμε τώρα λεφτά για ξενοδοχεία*** και του λέει έλα να ξαπλώσετε μέσα στο κρεβάτι πάω τι να δώ εκείνη επειδή δεν θέλει να σιδερώνει πλένει τα σεντόνια διπλωμένα με αποτέλεσμα η βρωμιά να είναι μαζεμένη στις τσακίσεις και φέρνει και μία κουβέρτα που υποτίθεται ήταν καθαρή. Μύριζε άσχημα και είχε πάνω ένα πράγμα σαν λίγδα κάπως έτσι. Έχω να σας πώ πως όλο το βράδυ την εβγαλα στην καρέκλα. κάποια στιγμή το πρωϊ όπως λαγοκοιμόμουν ξυπνησα και λέω του άντρα μου σήκω να φύγουμε όπως πετάει την κουβέρτα ο άντρας μου τι να δώ ξερές ακαθαρσίες. (ο παππούς του άντρα μου πέθανε από καρκίνο πρίν 2 χρόνια και αυτή όσο ο άνθρωπος ήταν στο κρεβάτι πήγαιμνε και τον τύλιγε με κουβέρτες και αυτές λερώνονταν γιατί του έφευγαν από την πάνα) πιθανόν ή τις νερόπλυνε ή δεν τις έπλυνε καθόλου και όταν ο άντρας μου της είπε γιατί αφού ξέρεις ότι η γυναίκα μου είναι έγκυος το έκανες αυτό γύρισε με μια απάθεια του απάντησε ε δεν έπαθε και τίποτα. Έβαλα τα κλάματα με λιγμούς και με έπιασε κρίση πανικού. Είπα και στον άντρα μου αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι δεν θα ξαναπατήσω το πόδι μου εδώ πέρα ούτε για ξενοδοχείο γιατί με κοροϊδεύεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω απλα νιωθω λυπη ρε τιποτ αλλο..δεν εχω βιωσει σχιζοφρενειες ..ουτε γενικα εχω συναναστραφει ιδιαιτερα με ατομα με σχιζο...ο πατερας του δεν εχει σχιζο..εχει παρανοια.ειναι διαφορετικες ασθενειες..
εγω γενικα ναι πιεζομαι καποιες φορες..γιατι φερνω τον εαυτο μου στην θεση του αλλου..
δεν μπορω να βλεπω ανθρωπους αρρωστους πεταμενους κ αβοηθητους..
οσον αφορα την συνυφαδα δεν ξερω τι να σου πω...μπορει να την επιανα κ γω η ιδια να της τα πω,δεν ξερω...μπορει κ να το εκανα..αλλα κ ο αντρας της πληγωνεται να μιλαει ετσι για την μανα του.

----------


## Mara.Z

ενταξει Flower η γυναικα ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ! αλλα ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΣΟΥ!

Να ηταν μανα σου, να κανω μια προσπαθεια να καταλαβω...και μη μου πειτε ειναι μανα του αντρα της, να παει αυτος να την προσεχει, να την καθαριζει κλπ. Οχι να τη φορτωσει σε σενα!

Εσυ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου!
Απλα ισως πρεπει να εισαι πιο διπλωματικη/ευελικτη στον αντρα σου για να αποφυγεις τριβες και συγκρουσεις. Πεισε τον για το σπιτι της στο χωριο, οτι ειναι καλυτερα κλπ και βρειτε μια γυναικα μια φορα τη βδομαδα να πηγαινει για καθαριοτητα, ειναι η καλυτερη λυση. 

Λενε οτι οι διπολικοι ειναι χειροτεροι απο τους ψυχωσικους... εχω μια ξαδερφη διπολικη, νεα γυναικα, δεν εχει θεματα σαν αυτα που αναφερεις, αλλα αμα την πιασει η μανια της, ΔΕΝ παλευεται... για να ισιωσει πρεπει να φαει τετοιο βρισιμο που να την κανεις να γονατισει...και μετα φυσικα το ριχνει στην υπονομευση και το πισωπλατο...

----------


## Flower16

Το σκέφτηκα να μιλήσω στην συνυφάδα μου αλλά ξέρω ότι θα με γράψει και θα την βρίσω και μετά θα τσακωθεί ο άντρα μου με τον αδερφό του. Την άλλη φορά ο άντρας μου έλειπε για δουλειά βράδυ και την είχαμε σπίτι. Της είπα καληνύχτα και πήγα να ξαπλώσω άφησα την πόρτα του δωματίου μισάνυχτη μήπως χρειασταί κάτι. Εκεί βίωσα το αίσθημα τρόμου μέσα στο σκοτάδι (είχα ένα φωτάκι αναμένο ) στο διάδρομο έξω από το υπνοδωμάτιο έκοβε βόλτες και κατά καιρούς σταμάταγε και κοίταγε στο δωμάτιο και ξανά και ξανά δεν κοιμήθηκα εκίνο το βράδυ. Σοκαρίστηκα. Μια άλλη φορά νευρίασε και είχε πάει να με ρίξει από κάτι σκαλοπάτια στην αυλή. Δεν ξέρεις πως αντιδράει άμα κάτι δεν της αρέσει.

----------


## Mara.Z

> εγω απλα νιωθω λυπη ρε τιποτ αλλο..δεν εχω βιωσει σχιζοφρενειες ..ουτε γενικα εχω συναναστραφει ιδιαιτερα με ατομα με σχιζο...ο πατερας του δεν εχει σχιζο..εχει παρανοια.ειναι διαφορετικες ασθενειες..
> εγω γενικα ναι πιεζομαι καποιες φορες..γιατι φερνω τον εαυτο μου στην θεση του αλλου..
> δεν μπορω να βλεπω ανθρωπους αρρωστους πεταμενους κ αβοηθητους..


χμ δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω παρανοια και σχιζοφρενεια, θεωρητικα. 
Πρακτικα τα εχω φαει με το κουταλι. 
ΔΕΝ παλευονται, ουτε το ενα ουτε το αλλο. Κανεις το σταυρο σου, υπομονη, και περιμενεις να περασει η φουρτουνα... Και οοοοοταν περασει, αντι να ηρεμησεις, ξεσπανε οι ενοχες...

Anxious μου θυμιζεις κατι που διαβαζα χθες απο Μιλλερ οτι μεσα απο την οδυνη σου απεκτησες συμπονια για την οδυνη των αλλων. Ενσυναισθηση ειναι αυτο που λες. 
Και εγω το εκανα αυτο πολυ με τη μανα μου. Αλλα δεν αξιζει τον κοπο... οχι γιατι δεν αξιζει ο αλλος, αλλα γιατι φορτωνεσαι μια ευθυνη που δεν σου αναλογει. Και μετα οταν τα πραγματα δεν πανε καλα, φορτωνεσαι και φοβερες ενοχες. 
Μπορεις να τους προσφερεις μια ποιοτητα ζωης? μεχρι εκει! Οχι και να τους υπηρετεις ομως ή να ζεις μαζι τους σε ενα μικρο διαμερισματακι.

----------


## anxious4ever

νταξ..ναι εχω εντονη ενσυναισθηση κ γενικα ειμαι τρομερα αλτρουιστρια...αναλογως βεβαια..αν εγω ειμαι στις κακες μου, δεν μπορω να βοηθησω ευκολα καποιον.
τωρα οσον αφορα την κοπελα δεν θα μεινει κανα μηνα πιστευω η μανα του..αλλα 4-5-6 μερες??δεν θα ζησουν κ μαζι τελος παντων δια βιου..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Το σκέφτηκα να μιλήσω στην συνυφάδα μου αλλά ξέρω ότι θα με γράψει και θα την βρίσω και μετά θα τσακωθεί ο άντρα μου με τον αδερφό του. Την άλλη φορά ο άντρας μου έλειπε για δουλειά βράδυ και την είχαμε σπίτι. Της είπα καληνύχτα και πήγα να ξαπλώσω άφησα την πόρτα του δωματίου μισάνυχτη μήπως χρειασταί κάτι. Εκεί βίωσα το αίσθημα τρόμου μέσα στο σκοτάδι (είχα ένα φωτάκι αναμένο ) στο διάδρομο έξω από το υπνοδωμάτιο έκοβε βόλτες και κατά καιρούς σταμάταγε και κοίταγε στο δωμάτιο και ξανά και ξανά δεν κοιμήθηκα εκίνο το βράδυ. Σοκαρίστηκα. Μια άλλη φορά νευρίασε και είχε πάει να με ρίξει από κάτι σκαλοπάτια στην αυλή. Δεν ξέρεις πως αντιδράει άμα κάτι δεν της αρέσει.


κοιτα σε περιπτωση που κινδυνευει η ζωη σου..εννοειται πως φυσικα κ αρνεισαι φιλοξενια...
κ εισαι κ καθετη! ενα ενα μας τα βγαζεις κ συ..που να καταλαβουμε ρε κοριτσι?

----------


## Flower16

10-15 μέρες βομβαρδισμός από το πρωϊ ώς το βράδυ από το τι φοράω ώς το πως κάθομαι στην καρέκλα.

----------


## Mara.Z

μπα... με τετοια ατομα, και μια ωρα ειναι σαν μηνας. Μια βδομαδα ειναι σαν χρονος...
Ο χρονος χανει την εννοια του, ειναι σα να διαστελλεται....

----------


## Mara.Z

> 10-15 μέρες βομβαρδισμός από το πρωϊ ώς το βράδυ από το τι φοράω ώς το πως κάθομαι στην καρέκλα.


 και το ποσο χαλια μαγειρευεις, τι κακη νοικοκυρα εισαι, ποσο τεμπελα εισαι, βλεπεις συνεχως τηλεοραση, δεν φροντιζεις τον κανακαρη της, τι κακο γουστο εχεις, δεν τη σεβεσαι καθολου μεγαλη γυναικα κλπ κλπ κλπ

Παλι καλα που λογω σχιζο δεν λεει οτι πας με αλλους ή βαζεις αντρες στο σπιτι οταν ο αντρας σου λειπει....

----------


## Flower16

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι τώρα λέω του άντρα μου ότι μετά από 6 χρόνια που λαμβάνει τα ίδια φάρμακα μήπως πρέπει να πάνε να ελένξουν τι γίνεται. Και πάλι αρχίζει να φωνάζει ότι στα 8 χρόνια νοσηλείας σε ιδιωτικά και δημόσια ιδρύματα δεν αλλάζει κάτι απλά μειώθηκε η επιθετικότητα της. Της έχουν πει οι γιατροί να πάει να κάνει κάτι εξετάσεις αιματολογικές για να δούν κάτι στα φάρμακα και αυτή δεν δέχεται να τις κάνει.

----------


## Flower16

Έλεγε τη άλλη φορά ότι ζηλεύω το παιδί της και θέλω να πάθει κακό

----------


## Mara.Z

Μηπως την πηξη του αιματος για να της δωσουν αντικαταθλιπτικα?
Ειχε νοσηλευθει 8 χρονια??

----------


## kerasi

Εαν δεν της το πει ο άντρας σου, εκεινη απο μόνη της πιστεύεις θα ζητήσει να έρθει Αθήνα για τις γιορτές; Το λέω γιατι συχνά οι μεγαλύτεροι άνθρωποι δεν θέλουν να φύγουν απ το χωριό.

----------


## Flower16

Ναι κάποια χρόνια στην Γαλήνη και μετά το ελληνικό κράτος κατά το διαζύγιο έκρινε ότι αυτή ήταν σε θέση να κρατήσει 2 παιδιά 8 και 7 ετών ώσπου μια μέρα οι γείτονες πήραν τους παππούδες τηλέφωνο ότι πέταγε τα πράγματα από το μπαλκόνι την βάλανε Τρίπολη και τέλος το 2008 άρχισε και έλεγε οτι θα την βιάσουν τα παιδιά ότι ο πατέρας της ήθελε να την σκοτώσει δεν έπερνε φάρμακα βάραγε δάγκωνε και την βάλανε μέσα ξανά.

----------


## Flower16

> Εαν δεν της το πει ο άντρας σου, εκεινη απο μόνη της πιστεύεις θα ζητήσει να έρθει Αθήνα για τις γιορτές; Το λέω γιατι συχνά οι μεγαλύτεροι άνθρωποι δεν θέλουν να φύγουν απ το χωριό.


Είναι 50-50 κατά πάσα πιθανότητα όχι. Γιατί δεν της αρέσει να βλέπει γιορτινά και κόσμο να περνάει όμορφα. Της αγοράζουμε όμορφα ρούχα και πάει και βάζει κάτι ξεχυλωμένες φανέλες. Γενικά πέρα από την αρρώστια της επιζητά τον οίκτο. πχ δεν θέλει να της λες τι ωραία που είσαι θέλει να της λές καημένη τι έπαθες κρίμα και τέτοια

----------


## elisabet

Καταλαβαίνω οτι οι καταστάσεις που περιγράφεις είναι τραγικές! Δεν σου λέω να κάνεις κάτι με το ζόρι, από υποχρέωση ή από τύψεις. Και γω στη θέση σου θα σιχαινόμουν και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να κοιμηθώ σπίτι της με αυτές τις συνθήκες, θα την έβγαζα όπως λες στην καρέκλα. Για αυτό είπα αν μπορείτε να μείνετε κάπου άλλου, σε συγγενείς, ξενοδοχείο κτλ κι απλά να είστε κοντά της κάποιες ώρες.

Σου είπα να μην εστιάζεις στο τι κάνουν οι άλλοι όμως, έτσι ώστε να μην νιώθεις μετά εσύ η αδικημένη όπως συμβαίνει τώρα. Ο άλλος της γιος μπορεί να είναι όπως θέλει, σκέψου το, θες να τον πεις γαιδούρι... μπορεί να είναι. Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με σένα όμως!!! Το οτι εκείνη τον χαρτζιλικώνει κτλ πάλι δεν σε αφορά. Δηλαδή εσύ τι περίμενες; Οτι θα την βοηθάς για να χαρτζιλικώνει εσένα; Φαντάζομαι όχι, επειδή το θελες την βοηθούσες, με την καρδιά σου το έκανες και μπράβο σου. Όταν κάνουμε κάτι με την καρδιά μας λοιπόν, δεν μας νοιάζει τι κάνει μετά ο άλλος, δεν το κάνουμε για να πάρουμε εμείς αντάλλαγμα, επειδή θέλουμε το κάνουμε! Όταν πιέζουμε τον εαυτό μας να το κάνει απο υποχρέωση ή από τύψεις καταλήγουμε μετά να νιώθουμε αδικημένοι. Και επειδή νιώθουμε αδικημένοι τελικά γινόμαστε!

Σε βλέπω οτι στέκεσαι πολύ στα λόγια της ή στις πράξεις της, οτι σου είπε το ένα ή το άλλο που σε πλήγωσε κτλ... λογικά είναι όλα αυτά και κατανοητά. Είναι ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ όμως! Μην τα παίρνεις προσωπικά, αγάπη θέλει!

Αν μπορείς και έχεις τις ψυχικές αντοχές να σταθείς σε έναν άνθρωπο που χρειάζεται αγάπη, καντο, αλλά κάντο με την καρδιά σου. Διαφορετικά, αν είναι να πιεστείς για να το κάνεις...απλά μην ασχολείσαι. Και αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν θα κερδίσει κάτι γιατί προφανώς νιώθει την απέχθεια, δεν είναι χαζή, και εσύ θα πιεστείς χωρίς λόγο και θα μπεις σε έναν ρόλο θύματος. Και φυσικά εννοείεται οτι δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένη να βοηθήσεις κι ούτε αυτό θα σε κάνει κακό άνθρωπο!

Από αυτά που λες εγώ καταλάβαινω οτι με τον άντρα σου είναι το θέμα που πρέπει να λύσετε.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ με αυτο που λεει η ελισαβετ..δλδ να μην στεκεσαι στα λογια της..πως μπορεις κ συνεριζεσαι μια γυναικα που δεν εχει σωας τας φρενας?(δεν ξερω κ πως γραφεται γμτ)..τι σου λεει οτι εισαι ακαματρα,ανοικοκυρευτη (παραδειγματα φερνω) κλπ κλπ, εσυ δεν πρεπει να τα παιρνεις τοσο τοις μετρητοις..μη σου πω καθολου..
εγω ειμαι γεματη τατουαζ..ο πατερας του δικου μου εχει εμμονη με την εκκλησια κ πολυ απαρχαιωμενες ιδεες..τα χερια μου ειναι γεματα τατουαζ μανικια κ τα δυο σχεδον...οταν με ειδε κουνησε το κεφαλι..του χαμογελασα, μετα μια μερα με ρωτησε "δε μου λες?τι εισαι πρεζακι?τι ειναι αυτα τα πραματα?" κ του απαντω "οχι κε...... Ταδε...μοδα ειναι μοδα, μη μου συγχιζεσαι!" κ χαμογελαγα κ τον χαιδεψα..εκει χαμογελασε κ αυτος...
σιγουρα με εχει για την χειροτερη...αλλα δεν δινω σημασια...δεν θελει κοπο , θελει τροπο που λενε..

----------


## Flower16

Δεν θέλω να με χαρτζιλικώσει εγώ δεν είμαι γαϊδάρα να εκμεταλεύομαι μία γυναίκα που είναι σε αυτή την κατάσταση και να κάθομαι εγώ και να κάνω την κλώσα. Ότι έκανα ως τώρα το έκανα πάντα με καλή θέληση. Αλλά ξέρετε τι μάθαινα η Flower το θύμα που την έχεις και την κάνεις ότι θέλεις και αφού ο άντρας μου έχει δώσει αυτή την εντύπωση γιατί να μην την εκπμεταλευτούν και οι άλλοι.

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν θέλω να με χαρτζιλικώσει εγώ δεν είμαι γαϊδάρα να εκμεταλεύομαι μία γυναίκα που είναι σε αυτή την κατάσταση και να κάθομαι εγώ και να κάνω την κλώσα. Ότι έκανα ως τώρα το έκανα πάντα με καλή θέληση. Αλλά ξέρετε τι μάθαινα η Flower το θύμα που την έχεις και την κάνεις ότι θέλεις και αφού ο άντρας μου έχει δώσει αυτή την εντύπωση γιατί να μην την εκπμεταλευτούν και οι άλλοι.


Ναι προφανως δεν θες, αλλιώς δεν θα σουν εδω να προσπαθεις να βρεις λύση. Αυτό λέω λοιπόν.... άσε τους άλλους να είναι όσο γαιδούρια θελουν, εσύ χαλιέσαι και μπαίνεις σε ρόλο θύματος όταν σκεφτεσαι ετσι. 
Και για τον άντρα σου που λες, συμφωνώ απόλυτα γιαυτο σου είπα οτι μαζί του πρέπει να το λύσετε. Νομίζω οτι το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι η πεθερά, καμιά πεθερά δεν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς. Το πρόβλημα σου είναι οτι νιώθεις οτι ο άντρας σου δεν σε καταλαβαίνει σε αυτό και προφανώς το ίδιο νιώθει κι αυτός για σένα. Μαζί λοιπόν πρέπει να το κουβεντιάσετε, να του εξηγήσεις ακριβώς πώς νιώθεις με όμορφο τρόπο γιατί είναι μανα του όπως και να ναι, και να βρείτε μαζί μια λύση από κοινού. Καταρχήν έτσι όπως τα λες η γυναίκα θα θέλει σε συνεχόμενη βάση άνθρωπο κοντά της...

----------


## anxious4ever

συμφωνω παλι με ελισαβετ..νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισετε με τον αντρα σου κ γενικως παρατηρω ελλειψη ουσιαστικης επικοινωνιας με τον ανθρωπο σου κ αυτο ειναι το πιο ουσιαστικο προβλημα..

----------


## Jackie

> ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ με αυτο που λεει η ελισαβετ..δλδ να μην στεκεσαι στα λογια της..πως μπορεις κ συνεριζεσαι μια γυναικα που δεν εχει σωας τας φρενας?(δεν ξερω κ πως γραφεται γμτ)..τι σου λεει οτι εισαι ακαματρα,ανοικοκυρευτη (παραδειγματα φερνω) κλπ κλπ, εσυ δεν πρεπει να τα παιρνεις τοσο τοις μετρητοις..μη σου πω καθολου..
> εγω ειμαι γεματη τατουαζ..ο πατερας του δικου μου εχει εμμονη με την εκκλησια κ πολυ απαρχαιωμενες ιδεες..τα χερια μου ειναι γεματα τατουαζ μανικια κ τα δυο σχεδον...οταν με ειδε κουνησε το κεφαλι..του χαμογελασα, μετα μια μερα με ρωτησε "δε μου λες?τι εισαι πρεζακι?τι ειναι αυτα τα πραματα?" κ του απαντω* "οχι κε...... Ταδε...μοδα ειναι μοδα, μη μου συγχιζεσαι!" κ χαμογελαγα κ τον χαιδεψα..εκει χαμογελασε κ αυτος...*
> σιγουρα με εχει για την χειροτερη...αλλα δεν δινω σημασια...δεν θελει κοπο , θελει τροπο που λενε..


M' έκανες και χαμογέλασα.. Τι τρυφερή σκηνή, πόσο όμορφη..

----------


## anxious4ever

ευχαριστω jackie..να σαι καλα..γενικως πιστευω οτι ο.τι δινεις παιρνεις ...μαχαιρα εδωσες μαχαιρα θα λαβεις..ακομα κ οταν προκειται για τον χειροτερα αρρωστο ανθρωπο..αν χαμογελασεις θα γινουν ολα πιο ευκολα.αν κακιωσεις κ νευριασεις θα γινουν ολα χειροτερα.
νιωθω πως η φιλη μας κ χωρις παρεξηγηση, απλα επειδη εδω ειμαστε για να τα λεμε ολα κ να βοηθαμε, εχει κ αυτη τις ιδιοτροπιες της κ τις παραξενιες της....οχι οτι δεν ειναι ακραιο ολο αυτο που αντιμετωπιζει..σιγουρα ειναι ακραιο...αλλα τελικως παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το πως διαχειριζομαστε τις καταστασεις.
εγω βλεπω το εξης: ενας αντρας, με μια εγκυο γυναικα..μια μανα αρρωστη κ μια γυναικα που πιεζει τον αντρα,ενας αντρας που ποναει την μανα που τον γεννησε κ την λυπαται κ στενοχωριεται γιατι ειναι πραγματικα αρρωστη...μια γυναικα που πιεζει τον αντρα να εξαφανισει την μανα του, αν γινεται,ενας αδερφος που δεν θελει αναμειξη, ο αντρας αυτος σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα σκασει...στην ουσια δεν ειναι η μανα του το προβλημα, αλλα οπως προειπαμε μια μη ξεκαθαρη κ με διαφανεια σχεση μεταξυ τους..αν ειχαν σωστη επικοινωνια σιγουρα θα ειχε ηδη βρεθει μια καταλληλη λυση που θα ικανοποιουσε κ τις δυο πλευρες.

----------


## Flower16

Δεν θα βγω φταίχτρα κιόλας λοιπόν εγω ήθελα απλώς να καταλάβω πως πρέπει να την μεταχειριστώ αδιαφορία, καλοσύνη πως τέλος πάντων. Και όσο για το οτι δίνεις πέρνεις ο θείος τ αρρώστησε τον φιλοξένησα σπίτι μου (γιατί αγαπώ τον άντρα μου)πήρα τα @+##-#- τον παππού του καρκινοπαθή με τις πάνες και στο κρεβάτι το ίδιο (γιατί αγαπώ τον άντρα μου) πήρα τα #&@+*; τώρα όλο και πιο συχνά εκτός απο γιορτές την πεθερά μου και απ ότι βλέπω πάλι τα ίδια θα πάρω. Στην εποχή που βρισκομαστε μερικά πράγματα θεωρουνται δεδομένα και πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζω να κάνω εγώ όλες αυτές τις θυσίες γιατί και εμένα οι γονείς έχουν προβλήματα υγείας αλλα ουτε καν μ αναφέρουν κατι κ τα μαθαίνω στο τέλος εγω ποιος θα σκάσει εγώ που κάνω την νοσοκομα ή ο άντρας μ π εχει την εντύπωση ότι οποιαδήποτε είναι μαζί τ θα ανέχεται όλο αυτό

----------


## Flower16

Μην βλέπετε το θέμα μόνο ανθρωπιστικα από την πλευρά οτι είναι μια άρρωστη γυναίκα έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να κλαίω καθημερινά όσο πλησιάζει ο καιρός γιατί δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιμετωπίσω αυτή την γυναίκα.

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτο σου λεμε ολοι ομως λιγο πολυ, εφοσον παιρνεις τα @@@@ σου γιατι το κανεις?γιατι δεν υπαρχει σωστη επικοινωνια με τον αντρα σου ρε παιδι μου?σε αναγκαζει με κανα οπλο?τι?
τι σου συμβαινει κ αναλαμβανεις ευθυνες για τις οποιες δυσκολευεσαι τοσο πολυ κ τελικως δεν μπορεις να αντεξεις?γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εχεις κατανοηση απο τον συζυγο..οπως βλεπεις εχουμε φυγει λιγο απο το θεμα της πεθερας κ εχουμε επικεντρωθει σε σενα κ νομιζω οτι αυτο πρεπει λιγο να ψαξεις..
τι ειναι αυτο που σε εχει κανει να τρως ολη την πιεση?
κ να μην μπορει ο συζυγος να καταλαβει?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ευχαριστω jackie..να σαι καλα..γενικως πιστευω οτι ο.τι δινεις παιρνεις ...μαχαιρα εδωσες μαχαιρα θα λαβεις..ακομα κ οταν προκειται για τον χειροτερα αρρωστο ανθρωπο..αν χαμογελασεις θα γινουν ολα πιο ευκολα.αν κακιωσεις κ νευριασεις θα γινουν ολα χειροτερα.
> νιωθω πως η φιλη μας κ χωρις παρεξηγηση, απλα επειδη εδω ειμαστε για να τα λεμε ολα κ να βοηθαμε, εχει κ αυτη τις ιδιοτροπιες της κ τις παραξενιες της....οχι οτι δεν ειναι ακραιο ολο αυτο που αντιμετωπιζει..σιγουρα ειναι ακραιο...αλλα τελικως παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το πως διαχειριζομαστε τις καταστασεις.
> εγω βλεπω το εξης: ενας αντρας, με μια εγκυο γυναικα..μια μανα αρρωστη κ μια γυναικα που πιεζει τον αντρα,*ενας αντρας που ποναει την μανα που τον γεννησε* κ την λυπαται κ στενοχωριεται γιατι ειναι πραγματικα αρρωστη...μια γυναικα που πιεζει τον αντρα να εξαφανισει την μανα του, αν γινεται,ενας αδερφος που δεν θελει αναμειξη, ο αντρας αυτος σιγουρα καποια στιγμη θα σκασει...στην ουσια δεν ειναι η μανα του το προβλημα, αλλα οπως προειπαμε μια μη ξεκαθαρη κ με διαφανεια σχεση μεταξυ τους..αν ειχαν σωστη επικοινωνια σιγουρα θα ειχε ηδη βρεθει μια καταλληλη λυση που θα ικανοποιουσε κ τις δυο πλευρες.


Εγώ δεν βλέπω τίποτα τέτοιο, εγώ βλέπω ένα βολεμένο τύπο ....αφού και η μητέρα έπαθε μόλυνση λέει!!, προφανώς την ευθύνη την έχουν οι γιοι της.......
Εγώ λέω να πεις στον άντρα σου να μιλήσει στον κουνιάδο, ας αναλάβει ο καθένας τις ευθύνες του..........
Και γιατί 15 μέρες και όχι 5 ?.......

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω βλεπω κ τα δυο...εναν αντρα που κ ποναει την μανα κ δεν θελει να την αφησει μονη, αλλα κ εναν αντρα που εχει βολευτει..γι αυτο πιο πανω τελικα, την ρωταω , γιατι ο συζυγος την πιεζει να γηροκομαει τελικα ολους τους συγγενεις του?κ γιατι δεν την καταλαβαινει?κ οτι το προβλημα τελικα ειναι η μεταξυ τους επικοινωνια.

----------


## elisabet

[Βοηθάμεlower16;646502]Δεν θα βγω φταίχτρα κιόλας λοιπόν εγω ήθελα απλώς να καταλάβω πως πρέπει να την μεταχειριστώ αδιαφορία, καλοσύνη πως τέλος πάντων. Και όσο για το οτι δίνεις πέρνεις ο θείος τ αρρώστησε τον φιλοξένησα σπίτι μου (γιατί αγαπώ τον άντρα μου)πήρα τα @+##-#- τον παππού του καρκινοπαθή με τις πάνες και στο κρεβάτι το ίδιο (γιατί αγαπώ τον άντρα μου) πήρα τα #&@+*; τώρα όλο και πιο συχνά εκτός απο γιορτές την πεθερά μου και απ ότι βλέπω πάλι τα ίδια θα πάρω. Στην εποχή που βρισκομαστε μερικά πράγματα θεωρουνται δεδομένα και πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζω να κάνω εγώ όλες αυτές τις θυσίες γιατί και εμένα οι γονείς έχουν προβλήματα υγείας αλλα ουτε καν μ αναφέρουν κατι κ τα μαθαίνω στο τέλος εγω ποιος θα σκάσει εγώ που κάνω την νοσοκομα ή ο άντρας μ π εχει την εντύπωση ότι οποιαδήποτε είναι μαζί τ θα ανέχεται όλο αυτό[/QUOTE]

Flower κανεις δεν λέει οτι είσαι φταιχτρα. Να βοηθήσουμε προσπαθούμε με την γνώμη του ο καθένας.
Καλη μου νιώθεις έτσι γιατί μάλλον ανελαβες περισσότερες ευθύνες απ οσες μπορούσες να σηκώσεις και για τους λάθος λόγους. Είμαι παθουσα και το ξέρω. Οταν προσφέρουμε βοήθεια απελευθερωμενοι όμως απο αισθήματα όπως ενοχές, υποχρέωση κτλ, δεν νιώθουμε τέτοια πίεση! Εσύ είσαι πολύ πιεσμένη.. Λες κλαις καθε μέρα... Σκέψου λίγο τι κανεις! Μήπως θεωρουσες τον εαυτό σου υποχρεωμένο να τα κανει όλα αυτά για να είσαι εντάξει με τον άντρα σου? Μήπως είναι δικές σου πεποιθήσεις οτι οποίος δεν βοηθάει είναι κακός άνθρωπος?
Ουτε υποχρεωμένη είσαι ούτε κακός άνθρωπος αν δε τα κανεις όλα αυτά. Βοηθάμε όταν εμείς νιώθουμε καλά έτσι! Οχι επειδή πρέπει.

Το βασικό θέμα που πρεπει να εστιάσεις νομιζω είναι στη κουβέντα με τον άντρα σου. Να εξηγήσεις πως νιώθεις και γιατί.

----------


## anxious4ever

> [Βοηθάμεlower16;646502]Δεν θα βγω φταίχτρα κιόλας λοιπόν εγω ήθελα απλώς να καταλάβω πως πρέπει να την μεταχειριστώ αδιαφορία, καλοσύνη πως τέλος πάντων. Και όσο για το οτι δίνεις πέρνεις ο θείος τ αρρώστησε τον φιλοξένησα σπίτι μου (γιατί αγαπώ τον άντρα μου)πήρα τα @+##-#- τον παππού του καρκινοπαθή με τις πάνες και στο κρεβάτι το ίδιο (γιατί αγαπώ τον άντρα μου) πήρα τα #&@+*; τώρα όλο και πιο συχνά εκτός απο γιορτές την πεθερά μου και απ ότι βλέπω πάλι τα ίδια θα πάρω. Στην εποχή που βρισκομαστε μερικά πράγματα θεωρουνται δεδομένα και πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζω να κάνω εγώ όλες αυτές τις θυσίες γιατί και εμένα οι γονείς έχουν προβλήματα υγείας αλλα ουτε καν μ αναφέρουν κατι κ τα μαθαίνω στο τέλος εγω ποιος θα σκάσει εγώ που κάνω την νοσοκομα ή ο άντρας μ π εχει την εντύπωση ότι οποιαδήποτε είναι μαζί τ θα ανέχεται όλο αυτό


Flower κανεις δεν λέει οτι είσαι φταιχτρα. Να βοηθήσουμε προσπαθούμε με την γνώμη του ο καθένας.
Καλη μου νιώθεις έτσι γιατί μάλλον ανελαβες περισσότερες ευθύνες απ οσες μπορούσες να σηκώσεις και για τους λάθος λόγους. Είμαι παθουσα και το ξέρω. Οταν προσφέρουμε βοήθεια απελευθερωμενοι όμως απο αισθήματα όπως ενοχές, υποχρέωση κτλ, δεν νιώθουμε τέτοια πίεση! Εσύ είσαι πολύ πιεσμένη.. Λες κλαις καθε μέρα... Σκέψου λίγο τι κανεις! Μήπως θεωρουσες τον εαυτό σου υποχρεωμένο να τα κανει όλα αυτά για να είσαι εντάξει με τον άντρα σου? Μήπως είναι δικές σου πεποιθήσεις οτι οποίος δεν βοηθάει είναι κακός άνθρωπος?
Ουτε υποχρεωμένη είσαι ούτε κακός άνθρωπος αν δε τα κανεις όλα αυτά. Βοηθάμε όταν εμείς νιώθουμε καλά έτσι! Οχι επειδή πρέπει.

Το βασικό θέμα που πρεπει να εστιάσεις νομιζω είναι στη κουβέντα με τον άντρα σου. Να εξηγήσεις πως νιώθεις και γιατί.[/QUOTE]


συμφωνω παλι με την Ελισαβετ ( τι πρωτοτυπο...)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cdeleted29517

> εγω βλεπω κ τα δυο...εναν αντρα που κ ποναει την μανα κ δεν θελει να την αφησει μονη, αλλα κ εναν αντρα που εχει βολευτει..γι αυτο πιο πανω τελικα, την ρωταω , γιατι ο συζυγος την πιεζει να γηροκομαει τελικα ολους τους συγγενεις του?κ γιατι δεν την καταλαβαινει?κ οτι το προβλημα τελικα ειναι η μεταξυ τους επικοινωνια.


 σίγουρα δεν είναι ο καημένος γιος και η κακή νύφη που θέλει να εξαφανίσει την πεθερά........εγώ βλέπω ο γιος δεν κάνει τίποτα, και ο παππους κοιμόταν στις ακαθαρσίες του από ότι κατάλαβα ........το ότι την πονάει οκ μάνα του είναι........ηρωίδα είναι η νύφη , όχι οι γιοι της......για την επικοινωνία συμφωνώ.......

----------


## Flower16

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά έχω τόσο πολύ πρεσαριστεί. Θα πρέπει να μιλήσω με τον άντρα μου ήρεμα. Απλά όποτε προσπάθώ να του εξηγήσω ότι εγώ μέχρι ένα σημείο μπορώ αρχίζει και φωνάζει ή αντιδρά ότι ή θα πρέπει να κάνεις το καλό στους συγγενείς μου γιατί πρέπει να έχω την φήμη του καλού παιδιού ή θα χωρίσουμε. Αυτό ειδικά τώρα όπως είμαι δηλαδή διάβασμα για μεταπτυχιακό, άγχος για το μωρό , άγχος να γυρίσω σπίτι για να κάνω δουλειές άγχος στην δουλειά να είμαι σωστή κάπου και εγώ πελαγώνω για φαντάσου μέσα σε όλα τώρα να έχεις να φροντίσεις και έναν άνθρωπο που έχει τα στραβά του

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά έχω τόσο πολύ πρεσαριστεί. Θα πρέπει να μιλήσω με τον άντρα μου ήρεμα. Απλά όποτε προσπάθώ να του εξηγήσω ότι εγώ μέχρι ένα σημείο μπορώ αρχίζει και φωνάζει ή αντιδρά ότι ή θα πρέπει να κάνεις το καλό στους συγγενείς μου *γιατί πρέπει να έχω την φήμη του καλού παιδιού* ή θα χωρίσουμε. Αυτό ειδικά τώρα όπως είμαι δηλαδή διάβασμα για μεταπτυχιακό, άγχος για το μωρό , άγχος να γυρίσω σπίτι για να κάνω δουλειές άγχος στην δουλειά να είμαι σωστή κάπου και εγώ πελαγώνω για φαντάσου μέσα σε όλα τώρα να έχεις να φροντίσεις και έναν άνθρωπο που έχει τα στραβά του


Μήπως το κάνει για να πάρει περιουσίες? δηλαδή είναι ωραίο αυτό που σου λέει με το καλό παιδί?

----------


## Mara.Z

> Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά έχω τόσο πολύ πρεσαριστεί. Θα πρέπει να μιλήσω με τον άντρα μου ήρεμα. Απλά όποτε προσπάθώ να του εξηγήσω ότι εγώ μέχρι ένα σημείο μπορώ αρχίζει και φωνάζει ή αντιδρά ότι ή θα πρέπει να κάνεις το καλό στους συγγενείς μου γιατί πρέπει να έχω την φήμη του καλού παιδιού ή θα χωρίσουμε. Αυτό ειδικά τώρα όπως είμαι δηλαδή διάβασμα για μεταπτυχιακό, άγχος για το μωρό , άγχος να γυρίσω σπίτι για να κάνω δουλειές άγχος στην δουλειά να είμαι σωστή κάπου και εγώ πελαγώνω για φαντάσου μέσα σε όλα τώρα να έχεις να φροντίσεις και έναν άνθρωπο που έχει τα στραβά του


Γιατι δεν του λες να τη φροντισει ο ιδιος και οτι εσυ πρεπει για λιγες μερες να ξεκουραστεις κλπ ?

----------


## Flower16

Όχι δεν είναι θέμα περιουσίας είναι όλα τακτοποιημένα αυτά. Απλά θέλει πιστεύω να έχει την καλή φήμη.

----------


## elisabet

Βρε συ, συγνώμη αλλά ποσο χρονων είναι ο άντρας σου? Είναι κουβέντα τώρα αυτή? Η θα κανεις αυτό ή θα χωρίσουμε?

Αρα ειδες λοιπον, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η πεθερά σου, το πρόβλημα είναι η επικοινωνία με τον άντρα σου. 
Εγώ λέω να ηρεμησεις αρχικα, πάρε τον χρονο σου, Σκέψου λίγο τα πραγματα πιο ήρεμα, βγάλε απο το μυαλό σου πεθερές, κουνιάδους κτλ και μετα προσπάθησε να του εξηγήσεις ποσο πιεζεσαι και πως νιώθεις. 

Θα δεις οτι αν εχεις την κατανόηση του άντρα σου, απο μονη σου μετα θα θες να βοηθήσεις. Τώρα το νιώθεις ως υποχρέωση. 
Και μη του μιλήσεις άσχημα για τη μάνα του ή τον αδερφό του. Επικεντρωσου στη σχέση σας, στη δυσκολη περίοδο για σένα.
Καλη τύχη!

----------


## REDC

Κοπελα μου μπορει η γυναικα να εχει προβλημα αλλα η κατασταση της πεθερας σου ειναι αντιστρεψιμη...συγνωμη που το λεω...δεν θα γινεις η μητερα τερεζα...εισαι εγκυος κ εχει προτεραιοτητα η υγεια η δικια σου κ του μωρου σου.δεν φταιει η γυναικα για το προβλημα της αλλα δεν θα σταυρωθεις κιολας....εκανες το καθηκον σου...να μην στεναχωριεσαι....αφου νοιωθεις αβολα με ολο αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να καταπιεζεσαι....μιλησε στον ανδρα σου κ πες του οτι δεν εχεις καποιο προβλημα με την μανα του αλλωστε το χεις αποδειξει κ στο παρελθον με την συμπεριφορα σου αλλα η κατασταση σου θελει ηρεμια...μπορει να παει σε αλλους συγγενεις κ να πατε να την δειτε...εχεις πει στον ανδρα σου για την συμπεριφορα της??που ειναι επιθετικη κ καμια φορα προσβλητικη κ σε στεναχωρει??τι σου λεει?

----------


## REDC

συγνωμη να προσθεσω κ κατι αλλο...αν στο τελος δεν βγαλεις ακρη παρε τα πραγματακια σου πηγαινε στους γονεις σου να εισαι ηρεμη γιατι κ εσυ θελεις φροντιδα στην φαση που εισαι δεν μπορεις να φροντιζεις μια γυναικα με τοσο ακραια συμπεριφορα κ ασε τον ανδρα σου να την φροντισει...να δει λιγο πως ειναι κ η δικια σου θεση...δεν το λεω χαιρεκακα απλα το αναφερω...γενικα να μην στεναχωριεσαι,μην καταπιεζεσαι κ κοιτα λιγο κ τον εαυτο σου , δεν το λεω με την κακη εννοια...ξερεις τι καταλαβα οταν παντρευεται ενα ζευγαρι δυστυχως λενε παντρευομαστε κ τους συγγενεις του...στην πραξη ετσι ειναι αλλαο γαμος ειναι προσωπικη υποθεση,ειναι μια αλλη οικογενεια που ισως δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τις οικογενειες του ζευγαριου...πρεπει απο κοινου ομως σιγουρα να γινονται υποχωρησεις αλλα να υπαρχουν κ ορια γιατι αλλιως θα δημιουργουνται προβληματα.πιστευω οτι ολα λυνονται με τον διαλογο με τον ανθρωπο μας δεν χρειαζεται να φτανουμε τα πραγματα στα ακρα.να μην εχεις ενοχες ουτε να νοιωθεις ασχημα για αυτα που σκεφτεσαι....

----------


## Flower16

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας για την βοήθεια. Λοιπόν εχτές μετά την δουλειά πήγα μόνη μου και ήπια έναν καφέ χαλάρωσα και αργά πλέον πήγα σπίτι. Ήθελα να βάλω κάποια πράγματα στην θέση τους στο μυαλό μου. Λίγο πρίν φτάσω σπίτι άρχισα να κλαίω χωρίς να γνωρίζω τον λόγο. Όταν ηρέμησα μπήκα μέσα και ρώτησα τον άντρα μου αν είχε χρόνο να συζητήσουμε. Είχα κάνει ένα πλάνο στο μυαλό μου και ξεκίνησα να το αναλύω. Λοιπόν άρχισα με το κομμάτι ΄των υποχτεώσεων έχω 5 ρόλους σε αυτή την φάση νοικοκυρά, φοιτήτρια, εργαζόμενη, έγκυος και σύζυγος. Προσπαθώ να είμαι αποδοτική σε όλα. Θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να κάνω την οικότροφο ή τον ξενοδόχο του καθένα. (Το ξεκίνησα γενικά). Εκεί άρχισε να λέει κάτι δικά του και του είπα αν είναι να συνεχίσεις να φύγω και να γυρίσω πιο αργά δεν θέλω να σε απασχολώ με αυτή την συζήτηση ώρες. Όσο αφορά τον κουνιάδο μου και την γυναίκα του εγώ σεβάστηκα όταν ήταν έγκυος και δεν τους έκανα αυτό που κάνουν σε εμένα. Αλλά δεν θα ξανα θίξω το θέμα αυτό γιατί ούτε με νοιάζει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι αλλά δεν θα γίνω και εγώ σαν τα μούτρα τους και όσο αφορά την κατάσταση της μητέρας σου θα πρέπει δεν ξέρω με ποιον τρόπο να το κανονίσεις με τον αδερφό σου. Ο καθένας αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του. Όταν ξεκινήσαμε να είμαστε μαζί σου είπα ότι μαζί θα το προσπαθήσουμε αλλά δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω σε έναν άνθρωπο βοήθεια και να την πετάει. Ας έρθει 4-5 μέρες τις γιορτές να μην είναι μόνη της αλλά εγώ θα κάνω μέχρι εκεί που μπορώ δεν θα προσπαθήσω να προσφέρω κάτι παρά πάνω από τις δυνάμεις μου. Σε περίπτωση που πιεστώ και νιώσω ότι δεν είμαι καλά θα πάω στους γονείς μου για λίγο. Από εδώ και πέρα να γνωρίζεις ότι θα προσφέρω ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητες μου. Εκείνη την ώρα άνοιξα το ημερολόγιο μου και είδα ότι Κυριακή του Πάσχα πέφτει 16 Απριλίου εγώ το αργότερο που έχω σαν ημερονηνία τοκετού είναι 2 Απρίλη. Μην τυχόν είμαι λεχώνα έχω τα ίδια και είμαι με ασαράντιστο παιδί. 5 μέρες μπορώ τόσο φτάνουν οι δυνατότητες μου. Μίλησα με την μητέρα μου και προσφέρθηκε όσο μπορεί και εκείνη να με βοηθήσει. Πραγματικά όλοι σας αν και διαφορετικές απόψεις ο καθένας με βοηθήσατε να ξεκαθαρίσω μερικά πράγματα. Τώρα το μόνο που με απασχολεί είναι πως να αντιμετωπίσω την συμπεριφορά της πεθεράς μου αδιαφορία; πως;

----------


## Remedy

ο δικος σου σου ζητα να επωμιστεις μια υποχρεωση ΔΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ, με μια νοοτροπια σαν να ειναι δικο σου καθηκον.
αυτο δεν ειναι απλα θεμα των σχεσεων σας, αλλα συνολικα των αποψεων του για τους ρολους στο ζευγαρι.
κι εσυ το δεχεσαι και το συζητας με την νοοτροπια σαν να ειναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δικος σου ρολος και δικο σου καθηκον,

αυτα ειναι θεματα αποψεων για τα ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα και τον ρολο των δυο φυλων, δεν ειναι ενα οικογενειακο καυγαδακι.

συμφωνω με την αποψη που λεει οτι δεν σε αφορα τι κανει το αλλο ζευγαρι, ουτε εχουν καποια υποχρεωση να σου εξηγησουν πως το σκεφτονται κι αν θελουν η δεν θελουν την πεθερα στο σπιτι τους.
κι απ οτι ειδες και μονη σου, μια χαρα σχεση εχουν μαζι της, παρολο που δεν την βαζουν στο σπιτι τους.

το θεμα της φροντιδας της μανας , ειναι των δυο αδερφων. αντι να το λυσουν μεταξυ τους, το παιρνει ο ανδρας σου με σκοπο να το πασαρει σε σενα.

τελος, προσωπικα δεν θα εβαζα ενα ατομο που ειναι βρωμικο στο σπιτι μου και ειδικα με παιδια η μωρα μεσα, κι ας ηταν και η μανα μου η ιδια. οπως μπορω να κανω υπομονη εγω για τις παραξενιες και την αναγκαστικη συγκατοικηση, μπορει κι ο αλλος ΝΑ ΠΛΕΝΕΤΑΙ. αν αρνειται, σημαινει οτι δεν θελει να ειναι μαζι σας. ε αν δεν θελει, ας κατσει σπιτι της, δεν θα ζω με την χολερα.

----------


## Remedy

για να καταλαβεις τι εννοω, αν ηθελε την μανα του στο σπιτι σας για τις γιορτες (κι εσυ το δεχοσουν), εφοσον ειναι τοσο δυσκολος ανθρωπος και τοσο ιδιαζουσα η κατασταση, να παρει Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΑΔΕΙΑ, να την απασχολει ολη μερα, να φροντιζει το μπανιο της και τις ακαταστασιες της και να συμπαρασταθει και στην εγκυο γυναικα του που κλαιει ολη μερα.

----------


## Flower16

> Κοπελα μου μπορει η γυναικα να εχει προβλημα αλλα η κατασταση της πεθερας σου ειναι αντιστρεψιμη...συγνωμη που το λεω...δεν θα γινεις η μητερα τερεζα...εισαι εγκυος κ εχει προτεραιοτητα η υγεια η δικια σου κ του μωρου σου.δεν φταιει η γυναικα για το προβλημα της αλλα δεν θα σταυρωθεις κιολας....εκανες το καθηκον σου...να μην στεναχωριεσαι....αφου νοιωθεις αβολα με ολο αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να καταπιεζεσαι....μιλησε στον ανδρα σου κ πες του οτι δεν εχεις καποιο προβλημα με την μανα του αλλωστε το χεις αποδειξει κ στο παρελθον με την συμπεριφορα σου αλλα η κατασταση σου θελει ηρεμια...μπορει να παει σε αλλους συγγενεις κ να πατε να την δειτε...εχεις πει στον ανδρα σου για την συμπεριφορα της??που ειναι επιθετικη κ καμια φορα προσβλητικη κ σε στεναχωρει??τι σου λεει?


Στην προσβλητική συμπεριφορά θα σου πώ το εξής μεσημέρι καλοκαιριού στο σπίτι της έπλενα κάτι βάζα που είχε και είχα την σκούπα δίπλα στην πόρτα της κουζίνας έρχεται με βλέπει και πέρνει την σκούπα και αρχίζει με δύναμη να μου χτυπάει τα πόδια και να φωνάζει με δύναμη καθάρισμα θες πάρε πάρε!!! Έμεινα κάγκελο δεν της είπα τίποτα. Την ακούω ότι πάει στο τηλ και κάνει τηλέφωνο και ακούω να λέει τ'όνομα της συνυφάδας μου και πάω στο άλλο τηλ (κατιναριό αλλά ήθελα να δώ μετά από αυτό το συμβαν τι την πήρε καπάκι). Και ακούω αυτολεξή Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα η Flower όλη την ώρα καθαρίζει είναι υποχόνδρια αλλά δεν έχει καταλάβει όταν την πάρει ο γιός μου απο δώ θα την πάει για ψυχοφάρμακα)και η άλλη να της λέει από το άλλο ακουστικό ναι ναι. Μετά από ένα απόγευμα ψιλο έντασης ήρθαν η συνυφάδα μου με τον κουνιάδο μου και καλά να την δούν αλλά προσπαθούσαν να δούν τι έχω κάνει λες και τους πήρε τηλ και ''παραπονιόταν'' δλδ σαν να είχαν μια γυναίκα και ήρθαν να δουν αν έχει καθαρίσει καλά. Με το που μαζευτήκαμε στο σαλόνι όλοι και η πεθερά μου ήταν δίπλα στην άλλη ξεκινάω για πείτε μου παρακαλώ και οι δυό σας που θα με πάει ο άντρας μου όταν φύγω από εδώ? λέω στην πεθερά μου εσύ θα με στείλεις για ψυχοφάρμακα ε; και μετά στην συνυφάδα μου λέω τι έχεις να πείς λέω ψέματα; Το βουλώσανε και οι δυό τους. Μετά άλλη φορά τα είχε πάρει στο κρανίο η πεθερά μου γιατί έπιασε ο άντρας μου και καθάριζε κάτι σαβούρες από την αποθήκη και τον βοηθούσα και όπως βγήκα στην αυλή με βλέπει με τα κλειδιά της αποθήκης στα σκαλοπάτια φέρτα εδώ μου λέει με το ένα χέρι τ'α αρπάει και με το άλλο χέρι με έσπρωξε παραπατώντας πρόλαβα και έβαλα τα χέρια μου και κρατήθηκα και από τ'όλο κλίμα έβαλα τα κλάματα πήγα και το είπα στον άντρα μου εκείνος αμέσως την φώναξε και ήρθε με ένα αθώο βλέμμα και έλεγε του άντρα μου εγώ δεν έκανα τίποτα μόνη της τα λέει. Βλέπετε γιατί και εγώ αντιδρώ έτσι ρε παιδιά. Νομίζετε ότι εμένα μου αρέσει να φέρομαι απάνθρωπα;

----------


## Flower16

> ο δικος σου σου ζητα να επωμιστεις μια υποχρεωση ΔΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ, με μια νοοτροπια σαν να ειναι δικο σου καθηκον.
> αυτο δεν ειναι απλα θεμα των σχεσεων σας, αλλα συνολικα των αποψεων του για τους ρολους στο ζευγαρι.
> κι εσυ το δεχεσαι και το συζητας με την νοοτροπια σαν να ειναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ δικος σου ρολος και δικο σου καθηκον,
> 
> αυτα ειναι θεματα αποψεων για τα ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα και τον ρολο των δυο φυλων, δεν ειναι ενα οικογενειακο καυγαδακι.
> 
> 
> 
> συμφωνω με την αποψη που λεει οτι δεν σε αφορα τι κανει το αλλο ζευγαρι, ουτε εχουν καποια υποχρεωση να σου εξηγησουν πως το σκεφτονται κι αν θελουν η δεν θελουν την πεθερα στο σπιτι τους.
> ...


Αυτό με την καθριότητα το είπα αν και εφ όσον είναι να έρθει θα έχει πλυθεί και θα την βλέπω κάθε μέρα με καθαρά ρούχα όταν θα πας να την πάρεις θα έλέγξεις τί έχει πάρει μαζί της.

----------


## Remedy

δεν φερεσαι απανθρωπα, ισα ισα που εισαι πολυ φιλοτιμη, αλλα απο τις περιγραφες σου καταλαβαινω οτι η βοηθεια που προσφερεται οχι μονο δνε αναγνωριζεται, αλλα την θεωρει ενοχληση.
εσυ μπορει να καθαριζες για να μη την φανε τα ποντικια, αλλα αυτη θεωρουσε οτι ανακατευεσαι στο σπιτι της χωρις να της ζητησεις την αδεια.

προτεινω να μην ανακατευεσαι τοσο.
οταν θα θελει ο ανδρας σου να καθαρισουν τον βοθρο, να παιρνετε μια γυναικα που καθαριζει μαζι, εσυ να πηγαινεις μια βολτα στο χωριο για καφε κι αυτη να καθαριζει και να επιστρεφεις οταν ολα ειναι καλα.

----------


## Flower16

Όχι δεν έχω ξανά πάει γιατί άμα πάω και εγώ μου ζητάει να κοιμηθούμε εκεί. Τώρα μετό που θα πάρω την άδεια λοχείας από την δουλειά θέλω να δώσω τα σήματα και μετά την γέννα θα δώσω και οδήγηση. Θα πάρω ένα μικρό αυτοκινητάκι και με το μου πεί ο άντρας μου κουράστηκα, φύγαμε οδηγώ εγώ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση αυθημερόν και σουβλάκια στο χέρι για φαγητό ούτε πιάτα ούτε μαχαιροπίρουνα.

----------


## melissa

Λοιπόν προτείνω όταν έρθει να μην προσπαθήσεις καν να μείνεις σπίτι σου μαζί τους. Σήκω την ίδια μέρα (ή την προηγούμενη) και πήγαινε στους γονείς σου. Πες στον άντρα σου ότι ήθελες να μείνεις αλλά δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά τελευταία. Έχει κάτσει ποτέ ο άντρας σου να τη φροντίσει; Γιατί απ'ότι περιγράφεις ο ρόλος του είναι μόνο το φαίνεσθαι, να σε πάρει πχ να πάτε στο χωριό και μετά βγάζεις εσύ όλο το φίδι από την τρύπα πλένοντας και καθαρίζοντας. Αυτός αν μείνει μόνος του μαζί της 5 μέρες πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις απαιτήσεις της; Εγώ σου λέω όχι. Άστον για να καταλάβει ότι η μάνα του είναι full time job που την είχες επωμιστεί μόνη σου. Δυο μέρες που θα έχεις άδεια πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις, όχι να τρελαθείς. Έρχεται το μωράκι σου και αυτή θα είναι ακόμη πιο τρελή περίοδος για σένα. Μάζευε δυνάμεις από τώρα. 

Επίσης, ο άντρας σου κάνει δουλειές μέσα στο σπίτι; Οι ρόλοι σας μέσα στο γάμο ποιοι είναι; Ρωτάω γιατί έτσι που τα περιγράφεις φαίνεται ότι και οι δύο δουλεύετε αλλά από εκεί και πέρα εσύ είσαι αυτή που κάνει τις δουλειές στο σπίτι, κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό και σε λίγο θα κάνεις ένα παιδί που υποψιάζομαι ότι έχεις και έχει στο μυαλό ότι θα το αναλάβεις αποκλειστικά εσύ! Προφανώς και υπάρχει θέμα μεταξύ σας καταρχάς όταν και αυτός θεωρεί φυσιολογικό ότι τα του σπιτιού (καθάρισμα, φροντίδα ηλικιωμένων και μωρών) είναι δικιά σου ευθύνη και εσύ το αποδέχεσαι αυτό χωρίς απαιτήσεις από τον ίδιο.

Κάτι τελευταίο. Άρρωστη ξε-άρρωστη δεν είναι όλα ευθύνη της αρρώστιας. Κάποια στιγμή γνώρισα έναν διπολικό. Μου άρεσε αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη αν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι μαζί του. Όχι γιατί είχε αυτή την αρρώστια αλλά γιατί μου φαινόταν απίστευτα εγωιστής και απόλυτος κάποιες φορές. Κάποια στιγμή έγινε ένα περιστατικό και επειδή εγώ έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία εκείνη την περίοδο, ρώτησα τον ψυχοθεραπευτή αν έτσι κάνουν οι διπολικοί. Και μου είχε πει το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα για τις ψυχολογικές ασθένειες, αν θέλεις κράτα το κι εσύ: δεν μπορούμε να τα αποδίδουμε όλα στην ασθένεια, κάποια πράγματα είναι απλά στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα του καθενός. Το ότι δεν κάνει μπάνιο και δεν σας σέβεται με το να κάνει ένα μπάνιο είναι για μένα στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα της όχι σύμπτωμα της πάθησής της. Τόσοι άνθρωποι έχουν αυτή την πάθηση, δεν κάθονται όλοι χωρίς να κάνουν μπάνιο. Μην τα μπλέκουμε και λέμε ότι όλα δικαιολογούνται.

----------


## melissa

Επίσης απαράδεκτες οι αναφορές του ότι θα σε χωρίσει και θα σου πάρει το παιδί (!) ενώ είσαι έγκυος και χρειάζεσαι ηρεμία! Αν δεν σέβεται την κατάστασή σου και το ότι μέσα σου μεγαλώνει μια ζωή τι να πω. Πολύ δύσκολο όλο αυτό βρε κοπέλα μου. Φαίνεται σα να μη σε σέβεται, να μη σε υπολογίζει. Όσα νεύρα και να έχει δεν είναι κουβέντες αυτές να ειπωθούν σε μια έγκυο γυναίκα.

----------


## Flower16

> Λοιπόν προτείνω όταν έρθει να μην προσπαθήσεις καν να μείνεις σπίτι σου μαζί τους. Σήκω την ίδια μέρα (ή την προηγούμενη) και πήγαινε στους γονείς σου. Πες στον άντρα σου ότι ήθελες να μείνεις αλλά δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά τελευταία. Έχει κάτσει ποτέ ο άντρας σου να τη φροντίσει; Γιατί απ'ότι περιγράφεις ο ρόλος του είναι μόνο το φαίνεσθαι, να σε πάρει πχ να πάτε στο χωριό και μετά βγάζεις εσύ όλο το φίδι από την τρύπα πλένοντας και καθαρίζοντας. Αυτός αν μείνει μόνος του μαζί της 5 μέρες πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στις απαιτήσεις της; Εγώ σου λέω όχι. Άστον για να καταλάβει ότι η μάνα του είναι full time job που την είχες επωμιστεί μόνη σου. Δυο μέρες που θα έχεις άδεια πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις, όχι να τρελαθείς. Έρχεται το μωράκι σου και αυτή θα είναι ακόμη πιο τρελή περίοδος για σένα. Μάζευε δυνάμεις από τώρα. 
> 
> Επίσης, ο άντρας σου κάνει δουλειές μέσα στο σπίτι; Οι ρόλοι σας μέσα στο γάμο ποιοι είναι; Ρωτάω γιατί έτσι που τα περιγράφεις φαίνεται ότι και οι δύο δουλεύετε αλλά από εκεί και πέρα εσύ είσαι αυτή που κάνει τις δουλειές στο σπίτι, κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό και σε λίγο θα κάνεις ένα παιδί που υποψιάζομαι ότι έχεις και έχει στο μυαλό ότι θα το αναλάβεις αποκλειστικά εσύ! Προφανώς και υπάρχει θέμα μεταξύ σας καταρχάς όταν και αυτός θεωρεί φυσιολογικό ότι τα του σπιτιού (καθάρισμα, φροντίδα ηλικιωμένων και μωρών) είναι δικιά σου ευθύνη και εσύ το αποδέχεσαι αυτό χωρίς απαιτήσεις από τον ίδιο.
> 
> Κάτι τελευταίο. Άρρωστη ξε-άρρωστη δεν είναι όλα ευθύνη της αρρώστιας. Κάποια στιγμή γνώρισα έναν διπολικό. Μου άρεσε αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρη αν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι μαζί του. Όχι γιατί είχε αυτή την αρρώστια αλλά γιατί μου φαινόταν απίστευτα εγωιστής και απόλυτος κάποιες φορές. Κάποια στιγμή έγινε ένα περιστατικό και επειδή εγώ έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία εκείνη την περίοδο, ρώτησα τον ψυχοθεραπευτή αν έτσι κάνουν οι διπολικοί. Και μου είχε πει το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα για τις ψυχολογικές ασθένειες, αν θέλεις κράτα το κι εσύ: δεν μπορούμε να τα αποδίδουμε όλα στην ασθένεια, κάποια πράγματα είναι απλά στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα του καθενός. Το ότι δεν κάνει μπάνιο και δεν σας σέβεται με το να κάνει ένα μπάνιο είναι για μένα στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα της όχι σύμπτωμα της πάθησής της. Τόσοι άνθρωποι έχουν αυτή την πάθηση, δεν κάθονται όλοι χωρίς να κάνουν μπάνιο. Μην τα μπλέκουμε και λέμε ότι όλα δικαιολογούνται.


Τις δουλειές στο σπίτι τις κάνω εγώ δεν το κατέχει ο άντρας μου. Είχα μιλήσει με την θεία του άντρα μου και μου είχε εκμυστηρευτεί ότι η πεθερά μου από αρραβωνιασμένη ακόμα προσπαθούσε να δημιουργήσει θέματα μέσα στο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον. Έβαζε λόγια στην πεθερά της για την θεία του άντρα μου (συζυγο του αδελφού του πεθερού μου) γενικά χρόνια πρίν ακόμα αρρωστήσει ήταν ζηλόφθονο άτομο και αποσκοπούσε να έχει την αποκλειστικότητα 
κάποια στιγμή που η πεθερά μου έμενε στην Κόρινθο με τα παιδιά μικρά πήγε να την δεί αν ήθελε βοήθεια και μπήκε σπίτι παντού βρώμα αν και είχε πλυντήριο ρούχων τ' άπλυτα βρίσκονταν μέσα στην μπανιέρα μέρες με νερό και μύριζαν στον νεροχύτη 2 γούρνες μέχρι πάνω με σάπια πιάτα αυτή να καπνίζει και να μυρίζει το σπίτι και τα παιδάκια 5 και 6 χρονών μόνα τους κλεισμένα στο δωμάτιο. Μέχρι τα 7-8 τα κράτησε γιατί άρχισε τα μέσα έξω στις κλινικές και τα παιδιά τα μεγάλωσαν οι συγγενείς. Άστα δράμα η κατάσταση.

----------


## melissa

> Τις δουλειές στο σπίτι τις κάνω εγώ δεν το κατέχει ο άντρας μου.


Βρε συ τι σημαίνει ότι δεν το κατέχει με τις δουλειές; Εσύ το κατείχες με το που γεννήθηκες δηλαδή; Δεν είναι θέμα τι ξέρουμε, είναι τι διάθεση έχουμε για να μάθουμε και να φροντίσουμε τον άνθρωπό μας! Αν δηλαδή μείνει 5 μέρες με τη μάνα του εσύ θα γυρίσεις σπίτι και θα βρεις ένα σωρό από πιάτα στο νεροχύτη γιατί αυτός 5 μέρες δεν θα ξέρει να τα πλύνει; Όταν θα είσαι με το μωρό δεν θα μπορεί πχ να βάλει το γάλα να βράζει όσο εσύ θα αλλάζεις την πάνα; Όλο αυτό φαίνεται σαν ο άντρας σου να μην είχε μέχρι τώρα μια στοργική μητρική φιγούρα στη ζωή του και τη βρήκε σε σένα. Κι εσύ δέχεσαι αυτό τον ρόλο, ότι αυτός δεν πρέπει να κάνει κάτι κι εσύ θα τον φροντίζεις (όχι μόνο αυτόν αλλά και τη μάνα του). Σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχει καταλάβει και δεν το έχεις καταλάβει ούτε εσύ, είσαι παντρεμένη με έναν ενήλικα. Είναι λογικό να έχεις απαιτήσεις. Το μωρό σε αυτό το σπίτι θα είναι ένα σε λίγους μήνες και οι γονείς δύο. Οι γονείς έχουν και οι δύο υποχρεώσεις. Και οι υποχρεώσεις δεν περιορίζονται στο να συνεισφέρουν οικονομικά μέσα στο σπίτι μόνο. Αλλιώς άραξε κι εσύ και πες το κομμάτι μου το έκανα. Αν δεν δούλευες θα έλεγα πάει στο καλό. Αλλά δουλεύεις βρε κορίτσι μου, κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό, κάνεις τις δουλειές του σπιτιού και κουβαλάς και ένα μωρό. Άλλες με μόνο έναν από αυτούς τους ρόλους και θα έλεγαν δεν μπορώ άλλο. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι είσαι σε όλα τέλεια; Γιατί πάνω σε αυτό πατάει ο άντρας σου και δεν βοηθάει, στη δική σου ενοχή ότι πρέπει να ανταποκριθείς σε όλους αυτούς τους ρόλους γιατί είναι ευθύνη σου.

----------


## elisabet

Συμφωνώ με remedy που σου λέει οτι είναι θέμα απόψεων για τους ρόλους που έχετε ως ζευγαρι. Η φροντιδα της μάνας του δεν είναι υποχρέωση σου, το κανεις μονο ΑΝ θες.
Προφανώς εσύ για αυτό πιεζεσαι τόσο. Ο άντρας σου στο παρουσιάζει σα να είναι δική σου ευθύνη.

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω όμως οτι σου κανει κακό να μπαινεις στη διαδικασία να σκέφτεσαι τι σου είπε, πως φέρθηκε η πεθερά κτλ. Δεν είναι όλα συμπτώματα ασθένειας ναι, αλλά η γυναικα είναι έτσι. Μην χαλιεσαι άδικα και μη παίρνεις τίποτα προσωπικά. Το ίδιο θα σου έλεγα κι αν δεν ηταν άρρωστη.

----------


## Flower16

Εγώ δεν τα ρίχνω στην αρρώστια αλλα το γαμώτο είναι να σου λέει ο άντρας σου είναι έρρωστη και ειναι άρρωστη και του εξήγησα εάν με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση αρρώσταινα και εγώ θα σ' ένοιαζε;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Εγώ δεν τα ρίχνω στην αρρώστια αλλα το γαμώτο είναι να σου λέει ο άντρας σου είναι έρρωστη και ειναι άρρωστη και του εξήγησα εάν με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση αρρώσταινα και εγώ θα σ' ένοιαζε;


oμως η πεθερα γινεται αφορμη για συγκρουση μεταξυ σας...
Μηπως ηταν καλυτερα να προτεινεις λυσεις που βολευουν ολους? πχ να μεινει σπιτι της, να την επισκεπτεται ο αντρας σου μια φορα την εβδομαδα, τηλεφωνο καθε μερα να μη νιωθει μονη της, οτι εχει συνηθισει το σπιτι της και που να μετακομιζει μερες γιορτινες, οτι ο αερας του χωριου ειναι καλυτερος κλπ ?

----------


## Flower16

Του το είπα και εκείνη θέλει να τσακώνομαι με τον άντρα μου. Εκείνος δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλει να καταλάβει ότι αυτή η γυναίκα άρρωστη ξεάρρωστη δεν νιώθει αυτό που λέμε οικογενειακό περιβάλλον γιορτινό έστω. Αυτή όπως συμπεριφέρεται καταλαβαίνω ότι το βλέπει πάω να φάω να περάσω καλά να κάνω και το κομμάτι μου και να πάω άπλυτη γυρνάω και απαντάω Flower δεν πρέπει να είμαστε και σχολαστικοί με την καθαριότητα γιατί δεν κανουμε αντισώματα! ΝΑΙ! ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!

----------


## Remedy

> Του το είπα και *εκείνη θέλει να τσακώνομαι με τον άντρα μου*. Εκείνος δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλει να καταλάβει ότι αυτή η γυναίκα άρρωστη ξεάρρωστη δεν νιώθει αυτό που λέμε οικογενειακό περιβάλλον γιορτινό έστω. Αυτή όπως συμπεριφέρεται καταλαβαίνω ότι το βλέπει πάω να φάω να περάσω καλά να κάνω και το κομμάτι μου και να πάω άπλυτη γυρνάω και απαντάω Flower δεν πρέπει να είμαστε και σχολαστικοί με την καθαριότητα γιατί δεν κανουμε αντισώματα! ΝΑΙ! ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!


και τα καταφερνει μια χαρα, προς το παρον.

θα πρεπει να σε προβληματισει αυτο.
κατι δεν κανετε καλα, οταν αντι να ρυθμισετε την κατασταση οπως ειναι το καλυτερο για σας πρωτα και μετα και για κεινην, εχετε φτασει να μαλωνετε.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Του το είπα και εκείνη θέλει να τσακώνομαι με τον άντρα μου. Εκείνος δεν μπορεί ή δεν θέλει να καταλάβει ότι αυτή η γυναίκα άρρωστη ξεάρρωστη δεν νιώθει αυτό που λέμε οικογενειακό περιβάλλον γιορτινό έστω. Αυτή όπως συμπεριφέρεται καταλαβαίνω ότι το βλέπει πάω να φάω να περάσω καλά να κάνω και το κομμάτι μου και να πάω άπλυτη γυρνάω και απαντάω Flower δεν πρέπει να είμαστε και σχολαστικοί με την καθαριότητα γιατί δεν κανουμε αντισώματα! ΝΑΙ! ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ!


αν πεις οτι δεν της επιτρεπει η υγεια της να ερθει Αθηνα? κανει παρα πολυ κρυο ενω στο χωριο και στο σπιτι της θα ειναι καλυτερα??
καποια δικαιολογια πρεπει να βρεις που να πιασει τοπο και να κλεισει τα στοματα...

----------


## Flower16

..... προσπάθησα έχει σόμπα εκεί και δεν την ανάβει γιατί λέει δεν έχει προθυμία και όρεξη έχει καλοριφερ δεν έβαλε πετρέλειο γιατί αυτά που θα τα έδινε εκεί τα έδωσε στον **κουνιάδο μου** και ο άντρας μου αγόρασε το καλοκαίρι ένα κλιματιστικό να βάλουνε και είπε του κουνιάδου μου εγώ έβαλα το κλιματιστικό εσύ βάλε την εγκατάσταση. Όσο το είδατε εσείς άλλο τόσο το είδα και εγώ.

----------


## Remedy

δεν υπαρχει καμια συνεννοηση στα αδερφια, περα απο ολα τα αλλα προβληματα.
ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΕΙ ΕΞ ΑΡΧΗΣ να παρει ο ενας το κλιματισιτκο κι ο αλλος να το τοποθετησει, η το πηρε ο ανδρας σου με το ετσι θελω και ειπε στον αλλον "τωρα βαλτο εσυ"? 
εχει μεγαλη διαφορα το ενα με το αλλο.
ελπιζω να το καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## Flower16

Δεν το επέβαλε κανένας να κάνει την τοποθέτηση. Του είπε θα την κάνεις ή να φέρω μάστορα και λέει όχι θα φέρω τον αδελφό της γυναίκας μου. Ε! 2,5 μήνες πέρασαν. Άστα δεν αξίζει να συζητάμε πάλι τι κάνουν και τί δεν κάνουν το αποτέλεσμα είναι θα την φέρει ε εμένα και εγώ επιδή ξέρω αξ αρχής τι θα γίνει θα πάω στους δικούς μ γιατί λίγο μετά αφού θα μπεί μέσα στο σπίτι θα κοιτάξει τι στραβό θα βρεί.

----------


## Remedy

εμενα η βρωμα θα με ενοχλουσε περισσοτερο απο το τι θα βρει στραβο.
σηκω και φυγε. κανε γιορτες στους δικους σου.

----------


## REDC

θα συμφωνησω με την melissa εκει που λεει οτι δεν αποδιδονται ολα στην παθηση που εχει σιγουρα ειναι κ ο χαρακτηρας της περιεργος.Ζορικες καταστασεις..πιστευω οτι ισως ειναι λιγο χειριστικη κ σαν ανθρωπος..μηπως ο ανδρας σου ειναι ευαισθητος σαν χαρακτηρας κ αυτη πονταρει εκει??μπορει να την λυπαται..καλα τοσα φαρμακα περνει δεν την πιανουν??να σε ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο?τωρα το σκεφτηκα..στο χωριο μονη της μενει??τι τρωει ποιος την προσεχει??μηπως ρε συ θα επρεπε να την κλεισουν σε καποια κλινικη..υπαρχουν κ αξιοπρεπεις κλινικες...δεν το λεω κακοπροαιρετα για να την ξεφορτωθειτε προς θεου αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα αυτη ισως ειναι κ επικινδυνη για τον εαυτο της..μπορει να μην το θελει η γυναικα αλλα μηπως ειναι η αληθεια??νομιζω οτι αυτη θελει 24η ωρη παρακολουθηση...

----------


## REDC

συγνωμη κ κατι αλλο...ταπεινη μου γνωμη ο αντρας σου καλο θα ηταν να επισκεφτει καποιον ψυχολογο, σαν συμβουλευτικη πως να φερεται στην μανα του κ στην γυναικα του...απο οτι καταλαβα περασε δυσκολα παιδικα χρονια...δεν ειναι κακο να μιλησει με εναν ειδικο...τι λες???

----------


## Flower16

Αρχικά ναι είναι χειριστική εκμεταλεύεται οτιδήποτε ο άντρας μου την λυπάται και μου το έχει πεί. Λοιπόν αυτό με την κλινική το έχω πεί και εγώ και τσακώθηκα. Στο χωριό ζεί μόνη της πλέον του είχα πεί να βάλουμε μία γυναίκα να της μαγειρεύει να κάνει κανά σιδέρωμα και τέτοια αυτή αρνείται πεισματικά είναι η βοήθεια που λέω ότι δεν δέχεται. Πάει συνέχεια σε μια θεία της που μένει δίπλα και σε μιά γειτόνισσα η οποία έχει κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτή. Μια φορά το μήνα πάει ο άντρας μου και της ψωνίζει ή ο αδερφός του αραιά και πού γιατί πέρνει και τα χρήματα. Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα και εγώ της είπαμε τι θες από το σούπερ μαρκετ και λέει όλα είναι γεμάτα. Μου λέει ο άντρας μου πάμε εμείς για καλό και για κακό να της πάρουμε τίποτα να της πάμε. Κάναμε 100 ευρώ ψώνια δεν το λέω για το ποσό αλλά να εξηγήσω οτι πήραμε πολλά πράγματα κρεατικά, αλλαντικά, γαλακτοκομικά καθαριστικά, ζυμαρικά όταν λέω τα πάντα τα πάντα. Φτάνουμε εκεί έρχεται πάνω από το πορτ παγκαζ τα βλέπει και λεει παιδιά δεν χωράνε όλα αυτά στο ψυγείο. Πάμε να βάλουμε τα πρώτα και τί να δούμε άδειο το ψυγείο 5-6 μπουκάλια νερό και αν είχε και μερικές φέτες ψωμί του τοστ. Το ντουλάπι με τα μακαρόνια άδειο. Άρχισε κ φώναζε ο άντρας μου που δεν χωράνε; Σας λέω δεν θέλουμε να είναι παρατημένη αλλά δεν βοηθάει και αυτή. Επίσης έχω εξηγήσει του άντρα μου ότι λόγω της περίπτωσης της και των φαρμάκων που λαμβάνει πρέπει να μην πίνει καφεϊνη εκείνη ήρθε στην Αθήνα την άλλη φορά και είχα το μεσαίο κουτί νες καφε στο ντουλάπι εμείς δεν πίνουμε το έχω αν έρθει κανείς και θέλει καφέ σε 3 μέρες το κουτί άδειασε. Τελείωνε τον έναν άρχιζε τον άλλον στο καπάκι χωρίς διάλειμμα.

----------


## Flower16

> συγνωμη κ κατι αλλο...ταπεινη μου γνωμη ο αντρας σου καλο θα ηταν να επισκεφτει καποιον ψυχολογο, σαν συμβουλευτικη πως να φερεται στην μανα του κ στην γυναικα του...απο οτι καταλαβα περασε δυσκολα παιδικα χρονια...δεν ειναι κακο να μιλησει με εναν ειδικο...τι λες???


Πώς να του το πώ δεν θα το δεχτεί;

----------


## REDC

καταλαβα την κατασταση της πεθερας σου...εισαι σε δυσκολη θεση κοριτσι μου....πες του καποια στιγμη που θα ειστε ηρεμοι κ οι δυο οτι σκεφτεσαι να πας σε εναν ψυχολογο, για συμβουλευτικη για το πως να φερεσαι στην πεθερα σου,γιατι θελεις να την βοηθησεις πραγματικα (πες το κ ας μην το εννοεις) δεν ειναι κακο...ρωτησε το αν θελει ν ερθει κ αυτος...για καλο θα πατε...πες του να πατε κ αν αισθανθει ασχημα ή αβολα θα φυγετε...νομιζω οτι , το εχω γραψει κ πιο πανω,οτι οταν παντρευομαστε ,ειναι σαν να παντρευομαστε κ τους συγγενεις του αλλου,θεωρητικα σως ειναι αληθεια αλλα το ζευγαρι ειναι μια αλλη οικογενεια που μπορει να μην εχει καμια σχεση με την οικογενεια του ζευγαριου.πρεπει να γινονται υποχωρησεις κ απο τους δυο αλλα να μπαινουν κ ορια.στο κατω κατω μητερα του ειναι...με το να αρνειται οτι εχει προβλημα η μητερα του,λογικο ειναι ισως κ αυτος να στεναχωριεται που βλεπει την μανα του σ αυτην την κατασταση αλλα το προβλημα εξακολουθει να υπαρχει.θα μου πεις αν παμε σε ψυχολογο θα γινει καλα η πεθερα μου??οχι δεν λεω αυτο αλλα ισως να καταλαβει κ ο ανδρας σου κ την δικη σου θεση...δεν ειναι κατι κακο να πατε κ εγω εχω παει σε ψυχολογο συμβουλευτικα ξερεις πως βοηθαει....

----------


## REDC

πρεπει κ αυτος να κανει μια υποχωρηση...δεν μπορει να βλεπει την γυναικα του να ζοριζεται ψυχολογικα κ να αδιαφορει...πρεπει να αποφορτιστει η ολη κατασταση γιατι δεν ειναι ωραιο ενα ζευγαρι να μαλωνει ετσι...ας το κανει για το καλο το δικο σου κ του μωρου σας...

----------


## Mara.Z

Παντως Flower και μονο που σκεφτομαι την περιπτωση σου, χθες και σημερα, ομολογω οτι ζαλιστηκα/κουραστηκα/απηυδισα...
και ειμαι μια αγνωστη...Φαντασου λεω η κοπελα τι ζει...

οι αντρες γενικα ειναι πιο κουλ, δεν αγχωνονται τοσο οσο εμεις, συν το οτι εισαι εγκυος, συν το μαστερ, συν το νοικοκυριο στο σπιτι.... εννοειται η ανισορροπη πεθερα ειναι το κερασακι στην τουρτα στην ηδη δυσκολη φαση που διανυεις. 
Εγω προσωπικα στη θεση σου θα την αφηνα σπιτι της, με το συζυγο να της προμηθευσει τα απαραιτητα. Αφου δεν βιωνει το πνευμα των χριστουγεννων, δεν εχει νοημα να ερθει Αθηνα...
Ποσων χρονων ειναι η πεθερα? τα φαρμακα της οντως τα πινει??

----------


## Flower16

Την έχω δει να τα πέρνει αλλά ένας άνθρωπος ο οποίος πάει τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια και ανά δύο μήνες του γράφουν τα ίδια φάρμακα πόσο καλά ρυθμισμένος μπορεί να είναι. 55 χρονων είναι. Σόρρυ ρε παιδιά αν σας κούρασα. Από τα προηγούμενα κατάλαβα ότι δεν είναι δική μου δουλειά. Βαρέθηκα να κλαίω και να μην ξέρω ακειβώς το γιατί Ίσως είναι καλύτερα με το που έρθει και αρχίσει να τα μαζέψω και να πάω στους δικούς μου και όταν περάσουν πια οι μέρες να φέρω μια γυναίκα να με βοηθήσει στο καθάρισμα. Οπότε και εγώ θα έχω περάσει αυτό το διάστημα με τους δικούς μου και οι άλλοι θα κάνουν " γιορτές". Άν και δεν θέλω να κάνω υποθέσεις λόγω της όλης κατάστασης είπα του άντρα μου αν είναι να βιώσω τα ίδια ως λεχώνα το Πάσχα σε προειδοποιώ δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν θα κάνουμε χωριστά γιορτές από το Πάσχα και μετά εφ' όσον εκείνη έχει τις παραξανιές της και εσύ δεν μπορείς να θέσεις τους δικούς σου όρους μέσα στο σπίτι μας καλύτερα να κάνετε μαζί και να είστε και οι δυό σας χαρούμενοι. Δυό εσείς και δυό εμείς. Άρχισε κ φώναζε εγώ όταν γεννήσεις θέλω να είμαι μαζί σου και του απαντάω και εγώ αλλά χωρίς άλλους είτε αυτό σημαίνει δικούς μ ή δικούς σου.

----------


## Flower16

Καλά εχτές το τερματήσαμε! Η πεθερά μου της αγίας Αικατερίνης έχει γεννέθλια τηλεφώνησε χτές το βράδυ και είπε του άντρα μου δεν νομίζω να ξέχασες ό,τι την Παρασκευή έχω γεννέθλια; της λέει το ξέρω και απαντάει Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν έχω σβήσει ποτέ κεράκι! (ψέμα). Εντάξει οκ! Ζηλεύει ήδη άμα κάνω και παιδί τι θα γίνει. Από βδομάδα θα κλείσω συνάντηση με ψυχολόγο και καλά για εμένα και θα του πώ να έρθει μαζί μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Καλά εχτές το τερματήσαμε! Η πεθερά μου της αγίας Αικατερίνης έχει γεννέθλια τηλεφώνησε χτές το βράδυ και είπε του άντρα μου δεν νομίζω να ξέχασες ό,τι την Παρασκευή έχω γεννέθλια; της λέει το ξέρω και απαντάει Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν έχω σβήσει ποτέ κεράκι! (ψέμα).* Εντάξει οκ! Ζηλεύει ήδη* άμα κάνω και παιδί τι θα γίνει. Από βδομάδα θα κλείσω συνάντηση με ψυχολόγο και καλά για εμένα και θα του πώ να έρθει μαζί μου.


τι εννοεις με το "ζηλευει"? πως συμπερανες απο αυτο το τηλεφωνημα οτι ζηλευει? μαλλον κατι μου διαφευγει.

----------


## Flower16

Σόρρυ λάθος διατύπωση όταν λέω ''ζηλεύει'' το λέω με την έννοια ότι θέλει τον άντρα μου εκεί μόνο όμως τον άντρα μου έχει υπάρξει φορά που μπροστά μου του έχει πει πήγαινε την στο ΚΤΕΛ και διώξε την. Όταν πρωτο έμεινα έγκυος είχε πάει άλλη μια φορά ψώνια εκεί και ήθελε να γυρίσει και με πήρε τηλ για να δεί και καλά τι κάνω και άρχισε να μου λέει τι έπαθες; αλήθεια; πονάς έρχομαι να σε πάω στο νοσοκομείο και όλα αυτά για να γυρίσει.

----------


## REDC

ρε παιδιά συγνώμη αλλά η πεθερά νομίζω από ότι μας λέει η φίλη μας όντως έχει πρόβλημα. αυτό το δεχόμαστε...νομίζω όμως ότι έχει κ καποιες αναλαμπές να το πώ...λογικό είναι όταν θα γεννηθεί το μωρακι με το καλό , η γυναικα αυτή , θελοντας κ μη, να νοιώθει παραμελημένη αφού ο γιός της όπως κ να το κανουμε θα στρεψει το ενδιαφερον του στο παιδακι του...δεν είμαι ρατσίστρια προς θεου μην παρεξηγηθώ αλλά αυτή η γυναικα δεν είναι η μανα της φιλης μας κ δεν είναι κ υποχρεωμενη οντας εγκυος , που θελει κ μια ηρεμια φανταζομαι, να τα περναει αυτά κ να ταράζεται η κοπελα...η μανα αυτή είναι του αντρα της...μπορει ο αντρας σου να είναι ευαισθητος σαν χαρακτηρας κ να νοιωθει κ καποια υποχρεωση ( μην παρεξηγηθώ για το ουσιαστικο που χρησιμοποιησα) αλλά εχει κ υποχρεωση κ απενατι στην γυναικα του....από τι φαινεται η flower , να το πω κ λιγο λαικα , την εχει βγαλει την υποχρεωση, δεν θα σταυρωθεί κιολας....πρεπει κ ο ανδρας της να βαλει λιγο φρενο στην ευαισθησια του διοτι λυσεις υπαρχουν αλλα αυτος δεν ξερω γιατι δεν τις βλεπει.οι λυσεις είναι : γυναικα για την μανα του , καποιος οικος ευγηριας, να αναλαβει κ ο άλλος αδερφος να μοιράζονται οι υποχρεώσεις....όπως απειλεί την γυναικα του ας απειλισει κ την μητερα του ( του στυλ ότι θα ερθει γυναικα να σε φροντιζει θες δεν θες)....καπως πρεπει κ η flower να οχυρωθεί απέναντι σε αυτην την κατασταση....η κατασταση από μονη της είναι ακραια αν δεν μπουν κ καποια ορια παει ξεφυγε η κατασταση...βεβαίως κ να πας σε ψυχολογο....πες τον ανδρα σου ότι δεν νοιωθεις κ πολύ καλα ( του στυλ ότι δεν ξερω νοιώθω αγχωμενη με όλα αυτά κ θα θελα να μιλησω σε ένα ψυχολογο , θα ηθελα ν αερθεις κ έσυ για συμπαρασταση.κλπ.).....

----------


## Flower16

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά με υγεία και χαρά. Τελικά η πεθερά μου έκανε ολόκληρο σκηνικό παραμονή και ανήμερα των Χριστουγέννων γιατί δεν την έπαιρνε ο άλλος της γιός και όλο έρχεται σε εμάς. Έκανε και εκβιασμούς του τύπου πήγε μια ξαδέρφη της στο χωριό να δεί αν είναι καλά με χιόνι έξω και κρύο είχε ανοίξει πόρτες παράθυρα στο σπίτι έμπαζε δεν άναβε ούτε την σόμπα ούτε το κλιματιστικό. Πήγε η γυναίκα να της ανάψει την σόμπα και την έσπρωξε. Τέσπα όλο σκηνικά τελικά την πήρε ο αδερφός του άντρα μου 2 μέρες και τους έκανε χάλια (δεν τράβαγε καζανάκια, λέρωνε μέσα στο σπίτι) ενώ έβλεπε το εγγονάκι της γιορτές δεν ασχολήθηκε καθόλου ενώ το παραπονό της ήταν ότι δεν θα το έβλεπε για γιορτές. Και τελικά μου τηλεφώνησαν και μου είπαν ότ είχα δίκιο που φώναζα και παραπονιόμουν. Τουλάχιστον τέθηκε το θέμα επί τάπητος ότι πρέπει να την ξανα δεί κάποιος ειδικός και μήπως της αλλάξει την αγωγή.

----------


## Remedy

καλη εξελιξη γενικα, φλαουερ.
μια χαρα το βρισκω.
και τα αδερφια ενωθηκαν και συνειδητοποιησαν οτι η πεθερα χρειαζεται γιατρο κι οχι χειρισμους και η αλλη οικογενεια καταλαβε οτι υπαρχει προβλημα, αντι να αναλωνεται σε κουτσομπολια.
ευχομαι να απεθυνθειτε συντομα σε ειδικους

----------


## nightcrawler

Μπραβο ρε flower16 ! Ευτυχως ειδες μια εξελυξη.
Προσεχε μονο τωρα μην το παιζει ,χαλια ψυχολογικα απο τα νεα φαρμακα,για να της δινουν σημασια τα παιδια.

Επισης ,μπορεις ,ειτε για να την ξεφορτωθεις ,ειτε γιατι οντως συμβαινει , να θεσεις θεμα επικυνδυνοτητας για το μωρο ,υπο την παρουσια της . Πεστου οτι φοβασε μηπως του κανει κακο γιατι το ζηλευει . Πες του οτι ρωτησες ψυχολογο και διωξτη απο κοντα σου

----------

